# Origin of articles in Western European languages



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

If we consider this langs to be the heirs of Indo-European (although typologically this is not so), then this could not be a source, because in the ancient IE there are not articles. It are there in the Semitic. How did it get into Western Europe? If through the Germans it means the Proto-Germanic language is related to the Semitic, so it turns out?


----------



## ESay (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't know from where they got into the English and other West European languages, but they are the thing I still find confusing and can't grasp the logic of appropriate using them.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> I don't know from where they got into the English and other West European languages, but they are the thing I still find confusing and can't grasp the logic of appropriate using them.


Most often this corresponds to the difference between an abstract and a specific object, but it still interferes and it does not always work, apparently some of the use cases just developed historically


----------



## ESay (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Most often this corresponds to the difference between an abstract and a specific object, but it still interferes and it does not always work, apparently some of the use cases just developed historically


Maybe. Once, I tried to sort the thing out. But after all I gave up. And now I use them as I feel appropriate.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> Maybe. Once, I tried to sort the thing out. But after all I gave up. And now I use them as I feel appropriate.


It is not difficult to sort the thing out, conceptually these are modified "one" and "this", but in practice this does not help much.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> I don't know from where they got into the English and other West European languages, but they are the thing I still find confusing and can't grasp the logic of appropriate using them.


The English are from a German tribe called Anglosachsen. They took their language with them, mixed it with Romanic (Latin) and new elements and a new language came into being. The German language ascends from Germanic languages but is now very different from what it has been 1000 years ago. Spanish, Portuguese, French and Italian ascend from Latin. Slavic languages are also from northern tribes.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> They took their language with them, mixed it with Romanic


Is Latin a Romanic? Are there articles?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Is Latin a Romanic? Are there articles?


Yes, the Romans spoke Latin. But the new languages are called Romanic.


----------



## ESay (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> The English are from a German tribe called Anglosachsen. They took their language with them, mixed it with Romanic (Latin) and new elements and a new language came into being. The German language ascends from Germanic languages but is now very different from what it has been 1000 years ago. Spanish, Portuguese, French and Italian ascend from Latin. Slavic languages are also from northern tribes.


I don't argue with that. My point was that for someone, whose native tongue doesn't have the articles, it is difficult to comprehend their proper use in the English.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> But the new languages are called Romanic.


So where are the articles from?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> I don't argue with that. My point was that for someone, whose native tongue doesn't have the articles, it is difficult to comprehend their proper use in the English.


It is not a matter of race. It happens over generations.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> So where are the articles from?


Mostly from Latin, I guess. The Romanic language developed over time, independently.


----------



## ESay (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> It is not a matter of race. It happens over generations.


Race? What does the race have to do with that?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> Race? What does the race have to do with that?


Nothing, as I said.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Mostly from Latin, I guess.


There were no articles in Latin


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

The disappearance of Old English roughly coincides with the emergence of Gothic. I think this is Germanic influence, as previously suggested.
And in general, the degeneration of Indo-European grammar too.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> There were no articles in Latin


Here is the explanation: The context makes the difference.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Here is the explanation: The context makes the difference.


What does this mean in the context of the fact that there are no articles in Latin? Where did they come from in English?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> What does this mean in the context of the fact that there are no articles in Latin? Where did they come from in English?


From German, I guess.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> What does this mean in the context of the fact that there are no articles in Latin?


Missed that. Since there are no articles, a sentence in Latin could have several meanings. You have to take the correct one from the other sentences.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Missed that. Since there are no articles, a sentence in Latin could have several meanings. You have to take the correct one from the other sentences.


No, it’s not like that. Context replaces articles. In fact, they are not needed at all, this is a silly design.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

To be honest, I don’t understand at all how they could appear in languages. It seems that the peoples who spoke them hardly understood the difference between the abstract and the concrete; this required separate explanations.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 27, 2021)

ESay said:


> I don't know from where they got into the English and other West European languages, but they are the thing I still find confusing and can't grasp the logic of appropriate using them.


*The Origin of the Speeches*

They are evolved forms of THIS, THAT and ONE.  They originated from IE's other words.  Some groups chose to go that way; others didn't, just as most ethnicities chose to change MOON because it was also used meaning MONTH.  English just changed its pronunciation.  LUNA means light and is related to English LOOK.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Origin of the Speeches*
> 
> They are evolved forms of THIS, THAT and ONE.  They originated from IE's other words.  Some groups chose to go that way; others didn't, just as most ethnicities chose to change MOON because it was also used meaning MONTH.  English just changed its pronunciation.  LUNA means light and is related to English LOOK.


In ancient IE languages, the moon was denoted by the word Soma, hence for example Somnabulism. Where did the word moon come from in English is also not very clear. By the way, the word hell has the same root as the sun, in general, this root meant heat. But this word is also not clear where it comes from, in Aryan it is not, there the sun is Surya.

BTW there might be inversion. The "sun" apparently has to do with "Soma"(moon), slavic "son"(sleep) is intermediate here.

Look is some kind of Old English verb word from the same type as irregular verbs in English. This is an inflectional  form of the type "take-took" but the inflections are lost.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Irregular verbs are exactly atavisms of Indo-European grammar in English.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> No, it’s not like that. Context replaces articles. In fact, they are not needed at all, this is a silly design.


But that is what I said


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> MOON because it was also used meaning MONTH


These words are connected, the month is a lunar cycle, but it is not clear where the root itself came from.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> But that is what I said


Well, yes, I misunderstood. But this does not necessarily have to attract other proposals. It's usually obvious. If someone says "take ruler from table" it is clear that we are talking about a specific ruler and specific table.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

hypothetically, ambiguities may arise there, but in practice this never happens, if something needs to be clarified, you can express it with the word "this", in any case it is not prohibited in any language. Therefore, the articles are clearly redundant.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

It is as if we were playing European football and called the ball the ball for European football all the time. If it is necessary to clarify this is specified, but the articles are always specified everything.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> To be honest, I don’t understand at all how they could appear in languages. It seems that the peoples who spoke them hardly understood the difference between the abstract and the concrete; this required separate explanations.


If we would forbear from anything that is not essential, we could go back to gutturals or something like that.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> If we would forbear from anything that is not essential, we could go back to gutturals or something like that.


In fact, the complexity of the redundancy of the language speaks of its poor design, it doesn't matter in which sign system it happens. It's just that languages are layered on top of each other and there is a lot of incompatible grammar that is ugly intertwined. Different grammatical forms for the same language units and the like. Ideally, a person should understand the words of the language without defining these words separately, they should be understood from the grammar itself, if it is consistent.
Moreover, such redundancy will not mean the expressiveness of the language and grammatical diversity. It's just the opposite. As in a heap of rubbish, there is little useful, although there is a lot of shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2021)

This thread is like a Three Stooges skit.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> If we consider this langs to be the heirs of Indo-European (although typologically this is not so), then this could not be a source, because in the ancient IE there are not articles. It are there in the Semitic. How did it get into Western Europe? If through the Germans it means the Proto-Germanic language is related to the Semitic, so it turns out?



The English and German language are both Germanic languages. The English language uses no articles - but uses nevertheless grammatical genders (For example the USA = "she"). The German language use indeed 4 grammatical genders (three with articles,  one without article). The word "Deutschland" (=Germany) is for example without any article and we call Germany not "she" but "it". I call this absolutelly neutral. The other form of neutral (relativelly neutral) is with article - and the other two grammatical genders (male and female) are also with article. So I guess the "neutral" form which we use with article never had been really neutral. It seems to me our ancestors saw in the world around a kind of family with female, male and child-like elements on a kind of neutral background.

And the Yiddish language (also a Germanic language) had been the language the Jews developed and used since centuries in Germany. I guess the Yiddish speaking Jews (German Jews) had a similar contact to Hebrew  - the language of their forefathers - as Germans in general had to Latin (also a language of our forefathers). Latin and Hebrew were languages which were specially used in church services - and Latin (lingua franka) was also used in administration and science . Latin uses two grammatical genders - male and female - so the logic of this language is more bipolar. Yiddish - and the other Germanic languages around - use a more familiar form of logic. The English language seems to be also very bipolar although it uses no grammatical genders any longer.

Hebrew uses two grammatical genders like the Romanic languages and the Indian language. English (an exception within the Germanic languages) uses no grammatical gender like the Iranian, the Finno-Ugrian, the Armenian and the Turk-languages. And the Germanic (exception English), Slawic, Greek and Albanian languages use three grammatical genders.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 27, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> The English are from a German tribe called Anglosachsen.



The Anglosaxons were two tribes: the Angeln and the Saxons. (North Germans)



Bleipriester said:


> They took their language with them, mixed it with Romanic (Latin) and new elements and a new language came into being. The German language ascends from Germanic languages but is now very different from what it has been 1000 years ago. Spanish, Portuguese, French and Italian ascend from Latin. Slavic languages are also from northern tribes.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> What does this mean in the context of the fact that there are no articles in Latin?



Latin uses endings: *-us* = male (Benedictus = he who is blessed), *-a *= female (Benedicta = she who is blessed).



rupol2000 said:


> Where did they come from in English?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 27, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> No, it’s not like that. Context replaces articles. In fact, they are not needed at all, this is a silly design.



It's a question of complexity and simplicity. The grammatical gender of the sun is in the German language for example female - a symbol for the life spending power of the sun. The grammatical gender of "girl" (Mädchen) is for example neutral - because a girl is a child and not a woman.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 27, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Origin of the Speeches*
> 
> They are evolved forms of THIS, THAT and ONE.  They originated from IE's other words.  Some groups chose to go that way; others didn't, just as most ethnicities chose to change MOON because it was also used meaning MONTH.  English just changed its pronunciation.  LUNA means light and is related to English LOOK.



I guess the English world "look" comes from an expression like "lusen" or "lugen" (spoken: loosn, loogen). This has to do with hunting men who take a look. Imagine hunting Red Indians who examine something or take a look who is coming from the far. Or in your language: a loser lost something so he has to take a look where it is.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Hebrew uses two grammatical genders like the Romanic languages and the Indian language. English (an exception within the Germanic languages) uses no grammatical gender like the Iranian, the Finno-Ugrian, the Armenian and the Turk-languages. And the Germanic (exception English), Slawic, Greek and Albanian languages use three grammatical genders


The English uses three grammatical genders - he, she, it. It mainly corresponds with the Slavic languages, for example the Russian - on, ona, ono.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> This thread is like a Three Stooges skit.


If that is all what you can offer as a teacher, I wouldn't be surprised if you had failed miserably in your field.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> The English uses three grammatical genders - he, she, it. It mainly corresponds with the Slavic languages, for example the Russian - on, ona, ono.


Which grammatical gender has a table? "It", isn't it? Nearly everything has the grammatical gender "it" in the English language. He and she are reserved for persons - for biological sex (exception "she" for a country - ¿exist other exceptions?).

In the Russian language everything has a gender (out of 3 grammatical genders) - without article. It exist male, female and neutral endings - but also an ending which is unclear.

In the German language exist by the way also the possibility for a female ending. Normal word "der Kanzler" (the chancellor) "der"=male article. The chancellor - he. But you are in case of Angela Merkel also able to say "the chancellor" - she - because the sex of Angela Merkel is female. And we are also able to transform the word with an ending into a female grammatical gender "der Kanzler" (he) into "die Kanzler-in" (she). As well "der Kanzler" and "die Kanzlerin" are translated "the chancellor"


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The Anglosaxons were two tribes: the Angeln and the Saxons. (North Germans)


And it is very likely that they wanted to have a new identity.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> And it is very likely that they wanted to have a new identity.



Perhaps all Angeln moved to Britannia. But most Saxons are still North Germans - and that's exactly what we call them today: North-Germans. And the Saxons of today have not a lot to do with the ancient Anglo-Saxons. They are totally other Saxonians. But I guess the Bavarians - the B-Irish - have also a lot to do with the Celts in the Isles.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Perhaps all Angeln moved to Britannia. But most Saxons are still North Germans - and that's exactly what we call them today: North-Germans. And the Saxons of today have not a lot to do with the ancient Anglo-Saxons. They are totally other Saxonians. But I guess the Bavarians - the B-Irish - have also a lot to do with the Celts in the Isles.


Sure, time changes. people change.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> It's a question of complexity and simplicity. The grammatical gender of the sun is in the German language for example female - a symbol for the life spending power of the sun. The grammatical gender of "girl" (Mädchen) is for example neutral - because a girl is a child and not a woman.


no, it's a design issue. Simplicity and complexity mean nothing of themselves.

The difference in German between genders is due to mixing. There is a lot of Indo-European grammar left in German, because the Germans first came to England and France and only then to the east of Austrasia / Avaria.
This also can be seen from the fact that Indo-European root-inflections in German still remain a full-fledged form, while in New English and New French they are only in the table of irregular verbs.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> But most Saxons are still North Germans - and that's exactly what we call them today: North-Germans


most likely they were not Germans, but Celts, because, judging by the name, Old English is from them, and it is, after all, Celto-Latin. The last settlement there was Norman and not Anglo-Saxon


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Is Latin a Romanic? Are there articles?


Slavic languages have no articles, I believe they are used only in Western Indo-European languages.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Slavic languages have no articles, I believe they are used only in Western Indo-European languages.


It were not in the ancient Indo-European languages at all. All Western European IE languages descended from Celtic (ancient) Latin.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

By the way, the Saxons could have been a type of Huns known as the Saki.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

I think that historians are mistaken or hiding something about the settlement of Britain by the Anglo-Saxons. They believe that these were the Germans driven out by the Huns, but in fact it seems that they were precisely the Huns or Celts, who themselves drove out the Germanians as part of the Huns' army.
The Britons might not have been Celts, but Germans. They were just and were obviously Normans, because in Scandinavia they appeared after the Jarls, under the name briti


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> It were not in the ancient Indo-European languages at all. All Western European IE languages descended from Celtic (ancient) Latin.


The origins of Proto Indo-European languages is unclear but may well be from the north of the Black Sea. Theories abound.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> and Latin (lingua franka)


literally it is the language of the Franks, what does Latin have to do with it? Franks are Germans


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I think that historians are mistaken or hiding something ......


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> The origins of Proto Indo-European languages is unclear but may well be from the north of the Black Sea. Theories abound.


As far as I know, it is clear. It is protocharian, the common ancestor of the Vedic, Mittanic, Ancient Greek and Old Latin


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Latin uses endings: *-us* = male (Benedictus = he who is blessed), *-a *= female (Benedicta = she who is blessed).


What does the article have to do with it? These are postfixes or inflection in endings

Here we have to clarify more about what kind of latin we are talking about. Obviously classical Latin was no longer clear Indo-European, it was influenced by Etruscans and plebeians of non-lаtin roots


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> As far as I know, it is clear. It is protocharian, the common ancestor of the Vedic, Mittanic, Ancient Greek and Old Latin













						Proto-Indo-European language - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Latin uses endings: *-us* = male (Benedictus = he who is blessed), *-a *= female (Benedicta = she who is blessed).


By the way, this form of the feminine gender corresponds to the Slavic. But both of them do not correspond to the Aryan Vedic. Slavic forms also do not correspond to it, there the masculine gender could be formed as a Slavic feminine: for example, Indra, Devasya, and the feminine apparently usually formed with the ending "i": Sarasvati, Indrani, Devi, etc.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> View attachment 569351
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toharyans are from about there


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> By the way, this form of the feminine gender corresponds to the Slavic. But both of them do not correspond to the Aryan Vedic. Slavic forms also do not correspond to it, there the masculine gender could be formed as a Slavic feminine: for example, Indra, Devasya, and the feminine apparently usually formed with the ending "i": Sarasvati, Indrani, Devi, etc.


True, the Ukrainian language has preserved a little from this, there are masculine genders such as "sinka" (son), batka(father), not quite right, but it's close
Ukrainian with Vedic still has in common remnants of melody. Vedic was a melodic language, there was a melodical accent besides simple accent.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> True, the Ukrainian language has preserved a little from this, there are masculine genders such as "sinka" (son), batka(father), not quite right, but it's close


In Czech, "syn" is son but oddly enough "otec" is father. Greek, "yios" is son but the more familiar "patera" is father.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Greek, "yios" is son but the more familiar "patera" is father.


Yes, this is exactly proto-IE forms
There is form "s" in vedic too, true i don't remember what it means there.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

If my assumption  that in the Aryan "i" is feminine form correct, then they had the Fire Agni with a female spirit. It's amazing


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Sure, time changes. people change.



?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> no, it's a design issue. Simplicity and complexity mean nothing of themselves.
> 
> The difference in German between genders is due to mixing. There is a lot of Indo-European grammar left in German, because the Germans first came to England and France and only then to the east of Austrasia / Avaria.
> This also can be seen from the fact that Indo-European root-inflections in German still remain a full-fledged form, while in New English and New French they are only in the table of irregular verbs.


That's nonsense - but I will not explain to you any öonger why it is nonsense what you say. That's senseless.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> But I guess the Bavarians - the B-Irish - have also a lot to do with the Celts in the Isles.


There is no doubt that the Bavarians are Avars(Avaryans). This is the west of the Avar Kaganate. Both forms have always existed in parallel. Baron corresponds to the Slavic Barin, Boyarin, Obrin, Obarin and Avarin.
And of course, their appearance never had anything to do with the German type. This is the Hun / Austro-Hungarian type.





It is completely different from the Germanic type. Compare, for example, with the Holstein type of russian Catherine II


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> most likely they were not Germans, but Celts, because, judging by the name, Old English is from them, and it is, after all, Celto-Latin. The last settlement there was Norman and not Anglo-Saxon



The Anglo-Saxons were Germanics - not Celts. And the Normans (from Scandinavia) had lived for more than 300 years in France (Normans and Germans are also not a big differenc and the Frankonians were also a Germanic tribe) - and defended France against the vikings - before they had conquered Britannia in 1066. A little while later they started the "Frankonian wars" - how the crusades were called 200 years ago from the Muslims.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> There is no doubt that the Bavarians are Avars(Avaryans). ...



Bavarians call themselve "Irish" with a "B" in front = "Birish" written "bairisch" or "bayerisch". With Awars has this absolutelly nothing to do.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The Anglo-Saxons were Germanics - not Celts. And the Normans (from Scandinavia) had lived for more than 300 years in France (Normans and Germans are also not a big differenc and the Frankonians were also a Germanic tribe) - and defended France against the vikings - before they had conquered Britannia in 1066. A little while later they started the "Frankonian wars" - how the crusades were called 200 years ago from the Muslims.



This is an unreliable version. As far as I understand, the Anglo-Saxon language is close to Celtic.

As for the Normans, I have already said, it is logical to consider them as Germans identical to the Britons. The Britons, as already mentioned, came to power after the Jarls, approximately after Tamerlane captured the Golden Horde. And the Jarls were the henchmen of the Genghisids.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> ...


No idea what you speak abhout - but it has anothing to do with anything what I ever said in my life.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> written "bairisch" or "bayerisch


This is exactly the confirmation of my version. Discarding the postfixes, we will just get boyars, etc.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This is an unreliable version. As far as I understand, the Anglo-Saxon language is close to Celtic.



English - the Germanic of the Angeln - is not a celtic language.



rupol2000 said:


> As for the Normans, I have already said, it is logical to consider them as Germans identical to the Britons.



The Normans were Normans (Scandinavians). They were seddeled down in the empire of the Frankonians to protect France against the vikings. Between Frankonians and Normans was not a big difference.



rupol2000 said:


> The Britons, as already mentioned, came to power after the Jarls, approximately after Tamerlane captured the Golden Horde. And the Jarls were the henchmen of the Genghisids.



Good grief - what's that now? The history of the Martian wars against the planet Venus?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This is exactly the confirmation of my version. Discarding the postfixes, we will just get boyars, etc.


Bavarians and Awars have nothing to do with each other. No one has any concrete idea about which language the Awars had spoken.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> and defended France against the vikings


This word has only 2 reliable variants: vik-ing trader or vi-king courtier, serv of the king in the king's court.
If these were really warriors, then where did those Germans come from whom we know by their thin legs in stockings and shoes, wigs, bows and so on? Who are they? Which tribe?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This is an unreliable version. As far as I understand, the Anglo-Saxon language is close to Celtic.
> 
> As for the Normans, I have already said, it is logical to consider them as Germans identical to the Britons.



Britons were Celts.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Scandinavians


There is no such people, different peoples lived there, at least 3 are well known: Old Scandinavians, Sami and Germans.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This word has only 2 reliable variants: vik-ing trader or vi-king courtier, serv of the king in the king's court.
> If these were really warriors, then where did those Germans come from whom we know by their thin legs in stockings and shoes, wigs, bows and so on? Who are they? Which tribe?


The Normans seddled for 300 years in France before "William the conqueror" conquered England in 1066.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Bavarians and Awars have nothing to do with each other


You can think as you please, but all the facts are for this.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> There is no such people, different peoples lived there, at least 3 are well known: Old Scandinavians, Sami and Germans.


I used it to explain where the word "Nor" for "Normans" comes from in this case. Form the North - from Scandinavia.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> No idea what you speak abhout - but it has anothing to do with anything what I ever said in my life.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The Normans seddled for 300 years in France before "William the conqueror" conquered England in 1066.


I think that the Germans came to power in Europe only with the spread of Gothic, before that there were Austrasia and Romania, and they are credited with this story.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> You can think as you please, but all the facts are for this.


What's stupid nonsense because your "fact" are some common letters in the words "Awars" and "Bavaria" - specially two times "a" and three times "a" and the letter "w" or "v". But Bavarinas call themselve "bairisch". A Bavartian would say "I live in the Birish area" when someone asks him where he comes from. Some people in Bavaria have ancestors which had lived about 20,000 years ago in nearly the same place in Bavaria - and not in any land of the Awars whose language is totally unknown - so no one knows who they were.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> I used it to explain where the word "Nor" for "Normans" comes from in this case. Form the North - from Scandinavia.


It simply means northern people, it could not mean any specific ethnic group at all. But in any case, this does not negate the fact that in Scandinavia, in addition to the Germans, there were Old Scandinavians and Sami


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> bairisch


This exactly corresponds to the Slavic words barin and obarin (obrin). This meant Avar


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> If my assumption  that in the Aryan "i" is feminine form correct, then they had the Fire Agni with a female spirit. It's amazing


Arians are a Christian denomination. Aryans are mystic people and/or ancestors of the Persians. With Germans have Aryans absolutelly nothing to do.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This exactly corresponds to the Slavic words barin and obarin (obrin). This meant Avar


What's totally unimportant and has absolutelly nothing to do with Bavarians.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> bairisch


The "barischnya" femin form remained, this is already 100% compliance.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> It simply means northern people, it could not mean any specific ethnic group at all.


Swedes for example.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The "barischnya" femin form remained, this is already 100% compliance.


What's totally unimportant.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> What's totally unimportant.


The fact that the authentic appearance of Sisi Bavarian is not classic German also does not matter?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I think that the Germans came to power in Europe only with the spread of Gothic, before that there were Austrasia and Romania, and they are credited with this story.


Romania has nothing to do with Germans. Only some German seddlers had lived in Romania for some hundred years in Siebenbürgen (Transylvania). One of the last descendents of this seddlers got a noble price for literature not a long time ago: Her name is Herta Müller. _"Herta who?"_ had been the reaction in the English speaking world.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The fact that the authentic appearance of Sisi Bavarian is not classic German also does not matter?


I have not a little idea idea what you try to say with this words. And I hate very much that you always destroy the theme people are speaking about - with nonsense which is far from reality and far from the theme.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Arians are a Christian denomination. Aryans are mystic people and/or ancestors of the Persians. With Germans have Aryans absolutelly nothing to do.


No, the Aryan tribes are reliable, they are mentioned in a huge number of sources, including in the Vedas themselves. And even in the Kama Sutra this people mentioned.
The country of Aryavrata really existed, no one doubts it. This means the Aryan country.

The fact that the true Germans are not Aryans, I do not argue, they are the heirs of the cultures of corded and linear-tape ceramics. The Aryans in Europe are the Celts of the Hallstadt and La Tene cuiturs, not the Germans. They inherited the Aryan culture from Romania, Poland and Austro-Hungary, most of the inhabitants of Germany are not Germans.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Romania has nothing to do with Germans.


Yes, but the Germans after the plague seized power in Romania and began to call it German


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> No, the Aryan tribes are reliable, they are mentioned in a huge number of sources, including in the Vedas themselves. And even in the Kama Sutra this people mentioned.
> The country of Aryavrata really existed, no one doubts it. This means the Aryan country.
> 
> The fact that the true Germans are not Aryans, I do not argue, they are the heirs of the cultures of corded and linear-tape ceramics. The Aryans in Europe are the Celts of the Hallstadt and La Tene cuiturs, not the Germans. They inherited the Aryan culture from Romania, Poland and Austro-Hungary, most of the inhabitants of Germany are not Germans.



What about a mission in the Andromeda Galaxy with warp 10?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Yes, but the Germans after the plague seized power in Romania and began to call it German


What's nonsense. The area of the German seddlers in Romania had been called "Siebenbürgen" (Transylvania). They left Romania after they had lived there for some hundred years. A dead culture now. One of so many dead cultures since world war 1 began.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Roughly speaking, the following picture emerges there. Austrasia was before Romania, but both of them were Hunnic-Celt and knightly, the Merovingians and Carolingians were not Franks / Germans, they were from the Celts or Huns, representatives of Eastern European influence. Austrasia was also obviously different from Romania, Romania was closer to the Hungarians, and Austrasia to the Austrians (it was called Austria)
There is no reliable data that the Merovingians were Franks, this is just fiction. There are no traces of the Germans there at all. And there was no Christianity. There, bulls and snake-fighters are depicted on the icons of romantique


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> What's nonsense. The area of the German seddlers in Romania had been called "Siebenbürgen"


I mean "Roman Empire"


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Slavic languages have no articles, I believe they are used only in Western Indo-European languages.


Unless I am mistaken, some on the Balkans do. But it may well be the influence from the West.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> True, the Ukrainian language has preserved a little from this, there are masculine genders such as "sinka" (son), batka(father), not quite right, but it's close
> Ukrainian with Vedic still has in common remnants of melody. Vedic was a melodic language, there was a melodical accent besides simple accent.


There are no such a word in Ukrainian as 'sinka'. Son is 'syn', father is bat'ko.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Roughly speaking, the following picture emerges there. Austrasia was before Romania, but both of them were Hunnic-Celt and knightly, the Merovingians and Carolingians were not Franks / Germans, they were from the Celts or Huns, representatives of Eastern European influence. Austrasia was also obviously different from Romania, Romania was closer to the Hungarians, and Austrasia to the Austrians (it was called Austria)
> There is no reliable data that the Merovingians were Franks, this is just fiction. There are no traces of the Germans there at all. And there was no Christianity. There, bulls and snake-fighters are depicted on the icons of romantique



It is extremely stupid what you say. "Autrasia" for example had been in the North-East of Germany - this was the East of the Frankonian empire - and has nothing to do with Austria which had been in the East of Bavaria in the South of Germany. With Huns Germans had to do - but Germans had not been Huns (today: Hungarians).  And Romania is not Rome and has also nothing to do with the 'Holy Roman empire of German (=united) nation' and so on and so on and so on. The swamp you swim in has absolutelly nohting to do with real history. Try to explain the Italians or the IroScots that they are Slaws. Perhaps they believe you your nonsense.

The theme here: "Origin of articles in Western European languages". All Slaws don't use articles as far as I know. From the Awars we know nothing about their language. The Romanians  - and also the Romans - use a Romanic language - what a surprise. And Germans a Germanic language. English is also a Germanic language. And nowhere in Europe is Persia.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> Unless I am mistaken, some on the Balkans do


This is the same in favor of Germanic origin. The Balkans have much in common in culture and language with the Germans and the Balts, and, for example, the Serbian language has a clear "German" muffling and coarsening.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> There are no such a word in Ukrainian as 'sinka'. Son is 'syn', father is bat'ko.


It doesn't matter, the essence is the same


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> Son is 'syn'


synka is there I have heard it myself


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> "Autrasia" for example had been in the North-East of Germany


Germany appeared in the 20th century, there was no "Germany"


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> synka is there I have heard it myself


Syn, synok, synochok. Synka maybe is a form of dialect in some regions.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> Synka maybe is a form of dialect in some regions.


synku maybe.
Although maybe I was a little mistaken in the sense that it is not a nominative but an vocative case. Maybe this does not correspond to the Vedic, it should be checked. In the Vedic there was a vocative too, but not the fact that words like "Indra" are vocative, most likely not.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> is a form of dialect in some regions


In general, strictly speaking, the Ukrainian language is not the language of all of Ukraine, but only of its western part, historical Poland. These are mostly Polish dialects. In this case, dialectal differences do not matter, this is the general grammatical form of the vocative case. Polish has it too. Kiev hides from the Ukrainians their Polish origin, they are also monsters that divide and play off fraternal peoples. Kiev preaches the Moscow-German version of history to the Ukrainians.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> Unless I am mistaken, some on the Balkans do. But it may well be the influence from the West.


I believe Bulgarian/Macedonian do, but it is a bastardized Slavic language, heavily so by Byzantine Greek.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> I believe Bulgarian


Historical Bulgars did not have. Old Bulgarian language is the second name of Church Slavonic. As for the Macedonians, it is not their native language, they were "Slavized" around the 7th century by the Avars


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Meathead said:


> but it is a bastardized Slavic language, heavily so by Byzantine Greek.


Apparently Byzantium was essentially an oriental Romania and not a part of old Rome. That is why Byzantine money circulated in Western Romania and there was, in fact, Byzantine culture before the Gothic. On the Byzantine thrones were the Bulgar kings. And this just easily explains why they fought with the Arabs and why Christians later attacked Constantinople and destroyed memorias and books


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> synku maybe.
> Although maybe I was a little mistaken in the sense that it is not a nominative but an vocative case. Maybe this does not correspond to the Vedic, it should be checked. In the Vedic there was a vocative too, but not the fact that words like "Indra" are vocative, most likely not.


Yes, syn and synok are a nominative case; synku is a vocative case.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> In general, strictly speaking, the Ukrainian language is not the language of all of Ukraine, but only of its western part, historical Poland. These are mostly Polish dialects. In this case, dialectal differences do not matter, this is the general grammatical form of the vocative case. Polish has it too. Kiev hides from the Ukrainians their Polish origin, they are also monsters that divide and play off fraternal peoples. Kiev preaches the Moscow-German version of history to the Ukrainians.


The current official version of the Ukrainian has its roots in the Poltava dialect.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> The current official version of the Ukrainian has its roots in the Poltava dialect.


In Poltava speak Russian lol

Ukrainian and Polish langs are approximately 70% identical, in the west of Ukraine lives the Opolyan people, they themselves, like the Poles, come from the Polyans, and this type of woman is a purely Polish type


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> In Poltava speak Russian lol
> 
> Ukrainian and Polish langs are approximately 70% identical, in the west of Ukraine lives the Opolyan people, they themselves, like the Poles, come from the Polyans, and this type of woman is a purely Polish type


You have never been to Poltava it seems. The closest language to the Ukrainian is Russian language. They are mutually understandable. Knowing the Ukrainian, you won't understand the Polish at once.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Slender narrow-hip, no cellulite, leather is velvety and swarthy, round faces, often dimples on the cheeks, dark brown, more often with brown eyes, straight hair, average and below average height.
Thighs and calves and asses are fitness-like. The faces are beautiful. Polish type. Also identical to the Uighurs. It's real reason for name "Ukraine", from Ugrians, through the stuning "G-K"


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> You have never been to Poltava it seems


I was in Poltava itself within the city limits. True, quite a long time ago. There was Russian speech. Although Poltava is already almost west. I think from about Vinnitsa to the Carpathians Ukrainian is perceived as native


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> The closest language to the Ukrainian is Russian language. They are mutually understandable. Knowing the Ukrainian, you won't understand the Polish at once.


It is believed that almost immediately understand.
And Russians don't understand Ukrainian without experience at all. Besides it sounds funny for them, they don't like Ukrainian. They only likes listen to ukrainian songs


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I was in Poltava itself within the city limits. True, quite a long time ago. There was Russian speech. Although Poltava is already almost west. I think from about Vinnitsa to the Carpathians Ukrainian is perceived as native


Poltava is in Central Ukraine, it is more eastern than Vinnitsa. When I was in Poltava I was surprised by a number of people speaking the Ukrainian. Pure Ukrainian, not 'surzhyk'.

Except of that, the Ukrainian language was a language of rural areas. If you want to hear pure Poltava dialect move to these areas.

And I want to underline that so called Poltava dialect isn't encompassed only by Poltava or Poltava oblast. It includes also Cherkassy oblast, significant part of Kiev oblast and southern part of Chernigov oblast. And not only these regions.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> It is believed that almost immediately understand.
> And Russians don't understand Ukrainian without experience at all. Besides it sounds funny for them, they don't like Ukrainian. They only likes listen to ukrainian songs


It is not understood immediately. But learning Polish is a quite easy task for the Ukrainians.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> It is believed that almost immediately understand.
> And Russians don't understand Ukrainian without experience at all. Besides it sounds funny for them, they don't like Ukrainian. They only likes listen to ukrainian songs


They understand it quite well, not word by word meaning of course, but they grasp a general idea at once.

They don't take it seriously. They consider the Ukrainian as a language of rural areas, 'seluks' (rednecks in English).


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Stunning for the Balkans, Balts and Germans is typical, therefore the name Ukraine is Ugraina in the "German manner", it is not "Outskirts" at all, just the word "Outskirts" was obviously a variant of the same Ugraina in the Sami dialects with "o"-speach-manner. The word "Yug" is the same root, because it wasin the south from Moskovia. This Ugraina was then larger, it covered all the steppes and stretched to modern Ugra, included the Don and the Volga region, and was also called Yugoria in a different way. A lot of Russian nobility came from there, for example the Yusupovs.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> They understand it quite well, not word by word meaning of course, but they grasp a general idea at once.


Noooop, I grew up in Russia, do you think I don’t know? They don't fucking understand it at all. Ukrainian is not really known even in central Ukraine, in the region of Zaporozhye. At least when it was not offical there.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

They can't even read it as a rule. The customs constantly had problems with filling out declarations, they were not translated into Russian, and it was difficult to understand it for those who were traveling from Russia to Ukraine.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Noooop, I grew up in Russia, do you think I don’t know? They don't fucking understand it at all. Ukrainian is not really known even in central Ukraine, in the region of Zaporozhye. At least when it was not offical there.


You grew up in Russia? And you want to claim you don't grasp what the girl sings in the clip you posted above?


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> You grew up in Russia? And you want to claim you don't grasp what the girl sings in the clip you posted above?


I understand, but I have relatives in Ukraine and I have often been there, besides, I am interested in Ukrainian culture. And perhaps they have slightly altered the language, it seems to me that it has now changed towards Russian.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

But even I don't understand well, even this song. Only the chorus is well understood there.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

This is despite the fact that I know such subtleties of Ukrainian as the fact that a "zhinka" is not "zhena", and so on, which Ukrainians themselves do not always know. I have seen in central Ukraine when they confuse such things


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Not a single Russian will understand Ukrainian on the fly, if he did not have practice, this is 100%. He will understand some phrases, but not the fact that he will be able to guess the meaning of speech from them.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Russians understand Ukrainian and Polish in about the same way. Something like this.


 If Russian understands Ukrainian, he will understand Polish.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

from the second time I understood almost everything there.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

The sounding of the song in Polish for me does not even differ from the Ukrainian one. Russian will most likely confuse them, he will not distinguish a Polish song from a Ukrainian one at all


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

And it is as charming as Ukrainian


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

This is one people, there is not the slightest doubt


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I understand, but I have relatives in Ukraine and I have often been there, besides, I am interested in Ukrainian culture. And perhaps they have slightly altered the language, it seems to me that it has now changed towards Russian.


She sings in 'classical' Ukrainian language.


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Not a single Russian will understand Ukrainian on the fly, if he did not have practice, this is 100%. He will understand some phrases, but not the fact that he will be able to guess the meaning of speech from them.


That is the same with a Ukrainian and the Polish. (Maybe only the West Ukrainians will grasp the meaning at once).


----------



## ESay (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This is despite the fact that I know such subtleties of Ukrainian as the fact that a "zhinka" is not "zhena", and so on, which Ukrainians themselves do not always know. I have seen in central Ukraine when they confuse such things


Zhinka can be zhena and zhenshchina.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> Zhinka can be zhena and zhenshchina.


zhena is druzhina. If this acepted, then it is alredy russian influenсe
Semantically, the Ukrainian version is closer to the roots, it reflects the essence of the matter.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

Therefore, Polish and Ukrainian women are considered the most beautiful in Europe, or at least it was thought so in the 90s. In fact, not all Ukrainian women are like that, namely Western ones. There is this unreal beauty,  and not just pretty.
But in Ukraine, in addition to this, Muscovites lived in the the hetmanate, there were a lot of serbs colonists in Novoserbia and the Luhansk region, the Turks were in the south, and the Don Cossacks in the Donbass. Now, after the Poles, Serbs are second place, there are about 30-40% of them.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

ESay said:


> That is the same with a Ukrainian and the Polish. (Maybe only the West Ukrainians will grasp the meaning at once).


I just have said that they are the native speakers of Ukrainian only. Western Ukrainians and only them. This is Lesser Poland


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

By the way, Ukraine could unite with Poland, there is every reason for this. But I think that it is not profitable for the Kiev authorities. They pretend to quarrel with Moscow, but in reality they are pursuing a Eurocentric and pro-Moscow policy.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

It can be created a West Slavic confederation to begin, including Ukrain. An analogue of the European Union. Counterbalance to Eurocentrism.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

For the right-wing US forces, this would be very beneficial, in particular for the containment policy in the region.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 28, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Germany appeared in the 20th century, there was no "Germany"



Before Hiter founded pseudo-Germany there and freezed it for all left, right and diagonal Nazis of the whole world into the years 1933-1945 it had been an island in the Bohemian sea. If you doubt about then ask the Lady of Chalot about this Avalon where she met a knight of king Charlesmagne in Aachen when he visited there Merlin - a sorry: Alchoin.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Before Hiter founded pseudo-Germany there and freezed it for all left, right and diagonal Nazis of the whole world into the years 1933-1945 it had been an island in the Bohemian sea. If you doubt about then ask the Lady of Chalot about this Avalon where she met a knight of king Charlesmagne in Aachen when he visited there Merlin - a sorry: Alchoin.


It was created not by Hitler, but by the Prussians at the end of the 19th century.
*see The German Question*


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> It was created not by Hitler, but by the Prussians at the end of the 19th century.
> *see The German Question*



You seem not to have any idea about how totally absurde your totally stupid nonsense sounds in the ears of other people. If you believe yourselve on your own only one word what you say then you need to restart your education in a kindergarten.

Very short overview: Napoleon Bonaparte had conquered the Holy Empire. The German emperor in Vienna saw not any chance to defend it - so he anulled it and had been furthermoer not any longer the German emperor but become emperor of Austria - and also king (¿or queen?) of Hungaria. This became the multi-national empire Austria-Hungaria in German called K&K monarchy.

Napoleon made himselve to an emperor in the followership of Rome. He failed. In an international war in Germany the Prussians got a bigger influence (specially also because of the Brits) and conquered one by the next German country and made it to a colony of Prussia (no joke: colonies sounded modern for the Prussians who had very good relations to the Brits. The Prussians had been the only Germans who had been fans of colonialism in Germany). And the Prussians excluded Austria from Germany with military power.

In 1870 the Prussians made themselve in Versailles - in the tradition of the military leader Napoleon and the absolutism of the French Sun King - to emperors of Germany. (I personally call them always Prussian emperors over Germany and never German emperors. And I also do not accept the expressions 2nd and 3rd empire (Prussia and Hitler)).

They defined a national state which was and is everywhere called Germany - but indeed this national state was only Prussia. A wink of an eye in the German history. We call stories like this normally only "Snow from yesterday".


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> ...
> *see The German Question*



As far as I can see was "the German question" never a German question. As I still said to you: We don't have a German question - we have millions of German questions. One problem in communication with "Prussian"="nationalistic" thinkers is it that they always think "German" is a substantive - but the German word for German ("deutsch") is only an adjective. Who is "deutsch" is a "Deutscher". In Switzerland for example live Germans (German speaking Helvetii (=Celts)) but they are not Germans. This last sentence sounds only in the English language weird - but not when someone is using the word "deutsch".


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> You seem not to have any idea about how totally absurde your totally stupid nonsense sounds in the ears of other people. If you believe yourselve on your own only one word what you say then you need to restart your education in a kindergarten.
> 
> Very short overview: Napoleon Bonaparte had conquered the Holy Empire. The German emperor in Vienna saw not any chance to defend it - so he anulled it and had been furthermoer not any longer the German emperor but become emperor of Austria - and also king (better to say queen) of Hungaria. This became the multi-national empire Austria-Hungaria in German called K&K monarchy.


I think that it was the power of the Franks that Napoleon defended, because the Austrian Habsburgs were his direct enemies. Napoleon lost, and until the Prussian invasion of the late 19th century there was the rule of the descendants of the Romanians and Austrasia.

This means that Napoleon's invasion was an attempt to suppress a revolt against German rule in the Holy Empire.

And the girls were exactly the Germans, take a look at the stockings and bows of their nobility lol


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> As far as I can see was "the German question" never a German question. As I still said to you: We don't have a German question - we have millions of German questions.


Well, if you do not know how to use the search, I will briefly explain to you. It was a question of whether Europe would become Prussian or Austro-Hungarian. The Prussians won, but they won not by right fight, but by a pan-Germanist screams and by fraud, with the participation of Serbian terrorism and Britain.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I think that it was the power of the Franks that Napoleon defended, because the Austrian Habsburgs were his direct enemies. Napoleon lost, and until the Prussian invasion of the late 19th century there was the rule of the descendants of the Romanians and Austrasia.



Military power is an unimportant concept in context of history. Alexander failed. Cesar failed. Napoleon failed. Stalin failed. And also Sparta failed and the Prussians failed and so on and so on ....

And "Austrien" is an Easter part of  the Frankonian empire. Later "German" territory in the North and East - today also Polish and Russian territory. And the Romanians have absolutelly nothing to do with the "Holy Roman Empire of German (=united) nation".



rupol2000 said:


> This means that Napoleon's invasion was an attempt to suppress a revolt against German rule in the Holy Empire.



Napoleons invasion was stupid. France payed a high price for this crime. Germany too. And also Russia payed a lot.



rupol2000 said:


> And the girls were exactly the Germans,



Girls?



rupol2000 said:


> take a look at the stockings and bows of their nobility lol



Don't use alcohol and drugs.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Prussians failed


They winners. 
The Prussian and Napoleonic armies were not an army of warriors, they were just able to make a lot of muskets.
Yes, strength does not always decide. The Prussians and British counted on dastardly politics rather than force.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> In Switzerland for example live Germans (German speaking Helvetii (=Celts)) but they are not Germans


As in Germany itself. It is 80-90% populated by Huns and Celts.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> And "Austrien" is the Easter part of the Frankonian empire.


I have already said that this is a fiction, there were no francs before the plague. The Merovingians are definitely not Franks, there is an Eastern culture.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Later "German" territory today also Polish and Russian territory.


Only within the limits of historical Muscovy and the Old Russian state. This is not something that is "Russian territory", just like the Franks do not live in France.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Well, if you do not know how to use the search, I will briefly explain to you. It was a question of whether Europe would become Prussian or Austro-Hungarian.



A stupid question.



rupol2000 said:


> The Prussians won,



It exist today no Prussians any longer. They wan with their strong bullshit against the Bavarians with bribery and treason - but the weak Bavarians are still existing.



rupol2000 said:


> but they won not by right fight, but by a pan-Germanist



"pan-" what?



rupol2000 said:


> screams and by fraud, with the participation of Serbian terrorism and Britain.



?


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

This is mainly the territory of forests and swamps, just the original ecological niche of the Germanobalts.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> It exist today no Prussians any longer


This is their order


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> "pan-" what?







__





						Pan-German League - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I have already said that this is a fiction, there were no francs before the plague. The Merovingians are definitely not Franks, there is an Eastern culture.



Okay - it's enough now. Do me the favor never again to try to speak with me.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This is their order



Their what? For heavens sake: *Go to a doctor and do something against your drugs and/or alcohol problems!*


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ?


Serbian terrorists staged riots in Austria Hungary, killed the prince's family, Britain put its field marshal on the Russian throne, this Briton Nicholas II turned Russia against Austria Hungary. Before him, the Austro-Hungarian-like kings of heroic apearence ruled there.





__





						British protégé Nicholas II of Russia
					

Unlike other kings of post-Napoleonic Russia, Admiral of the British Navy and Field Marshal of the British Army Nikolai II was short and spoke English well. Other kings were of Austro-Hungarian military bearing, heroes of great stature and harsh life.  Nicholas II came to power, he changed the...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Serbian terrorists staged riots in Austria Hungary, killed the prince's family, Britain put its field marshal on the Russian throne, this Briton Nicholas II turned Russia against Austria Hungary. Before him, the Austro-Hungarian-like kings of heroic apearence ruled there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fight alcohol. Fight drugs. ... And the Brits failed. They lost their empire. ...


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> alcohol problems!


Alcohol is precisely the "problem" of the northern peoples of the Germanic and Sami type. Although this is also an advantage for them. Eastern peoples such as the Huns do not digest alcohol, it poisons them. They have no alcohol dehydrogenase in the liver. Alcoholization in Russia was also part of politics, right-wing regimes have always banned alcohol there.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Historically, Eastern peoples like the Aryans, Sakas and Huns used Soma. It is believed to be a psychostimulant based on ephedra. They didn't drink alcohol.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Alcohol is precisely the "problem" of the northern peoples of the Germanic and Sami type.
> Although this is also an advantage for them.



A what? Drugs and alcohol are always only a problem and never anything else. They will minimize your quality of life and kill you - and will do the same with everyone who trusts in you.



rupol2000 said:


> Eastern peoples such as the Huns do not digest alcohol, it poisons them. They have no alcohol dehydrogenase in the liver. Alcoholization in Russia was also part of politics, right-wing regimes have always banned alcohol there.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Historically, Eastern peoples like the Aryans ...



Stop using drugs. Stop using alcohol.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> A what? Drugs and alcohol are always only a problem and never anything else. They will minimize your quality of life and kill you - and will do the same with everyone who trusts in you.


This can be advantageous for a particular layer. For example, it is beneficial for a card sharper when alcohol is popular. He drinks but does not lose his mind, due to this he deceives the victim.

Under Brezhnev in the USSR, alcohol was imposed as a Russian culture. This led to the fact that women received power in families, became German matrons, alcoholics were "solid mans", and so on. At the same time, the Huns degraded and died, but they could not refuse this, because it was considered "unmanly" and "notrussian"


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

I think that this does not have a significant effect on the German-Balts and the Sami. I know many who drink all their lives, and at the same time have never even gotten into fights, they  not became crazy and their liver does not break down. I know many of these people, and I consider them northern.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

It even happens that their health is destroyed when they stop drinking, they can eat almost nothing for years, and at the same time they do not lose weight. They instantly drink alcohol even at the age of 10 and never vomit.
Others vomit even after 20 years of use


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

They generally do not imagine their life without alcohol, their whole life revolves around this. His wife does not give him a drink and he is looking for a drink in different ways, he has a brotherhood on this basis, which helps him to "fight" against the "evil wife", it is not a problem for him to finish the drops from the bottle that he finds in garbage cans and this does not count their shame and so on. This is a completely distinct separate culture, it is very common in St. Petersburg, but during the Brezhnev era it was almost everywhere.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

In Finland, this is called a national problem at the state level.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

And at the same time, they tolerate smoking relatively poorly. Many smoke only when they drink, smoke little, and smoke only light varieties of tobacco. They had no tobacco before, it grows in the south.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

In the mass art of St. Petersburg, they almost always romanticize the use of alcohol.
Including contemporary musicians. The most popular St. Petersburg musician Shnurov devotes more than half of his themes to alcohol. And he show it as "cool", this is actually propoganda


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

This culture is not masculine in the patriarchal sense, it does not include military values in the knightly sense, and more of them have even "intellegence"  appearence and most not strong and not big, not good fighters,  but they consider this to be precisely masculine behavior.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

like this


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

They are also distinguished by the fact that they value coarseness and loudness. They avoid male fights, they like to yell out to each other. Who overscream opponent that  won. They swear a lot and like to have fun. The women of this culture are also mostly vulgar and shameless, although they are usually not promiscuous.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

I consider all this to be atavisms of the Baltic-German culture, and these instruments are involved in real politics and propaganda. They reflect the spirit of the people, and the eastern steppe culture is thrown into this meat grinder.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Such things as Ukrainian and Polish folk are never popular with representatives of this culture, for them it sounds too soft and not masculine, although, as already noted, their understanding of courage is very specific. They associate rudeness with courage. This is just a manifestation of Prussian collectivism at the subconscious level. Such people easily obey when they hear the imperious voice of the German type.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

The Huns fall for this bait. They are not very good at yelling, and therefore they often became humiliated. In fact, it is easy to stop such an aggressive alcoholic, you just need to slap him in the face or just stuff his face, he immediately breaks down and loses all his spirit, which seemed "scary", this is a kind of hypnosis. I have practiced this myself many times. But their crime bosses try to fight this, they strongly limit physical fights, glorify the ability to negotiate and solve everything without violence. This is actually the defense of Prussianism.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Maurius the Strategist wrote about this property of the forest "Slavs". They rely on intimidation, when they see resistance they run away.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

They are very cunning. When they are engaged in extortion, they go in a roundabout way, as a rule, their "authoritiets" do not take anything from the victim directly, but try to find a reason for this, so as not to cause a harsh reaction, so that the victim turned in fear and panics first.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

They always avoid direct collisions.
Even if he looks impressive, he always goes in a roundabout way.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

When he receives a resounding slap in the face, it completely paralyzes him, this has been verified by me several times. They become absolutely wadded and become silent. This is exactly the same as the behavior of dogs, dogs, too, as a rule, become abruptly silent after a blow.
But this method is not always acceptable. Better to just punch or challenge, because if you slap someone who is considered an authority, he will complain to his bosses and it may end badly. The same is true for kicks. It's better just beat with hands


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

And what's more, after that he can start to curry favor with you. It's amazing, but it works. It seems like a lot of them just don't have a sense of revenge.

This is "russian field of experimens"(C)


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

What I define as the character of a Hun in such cases will, as a rule, have the opposite effect. When he gets hit, he will have a hormonal surge, he will instantly energize and start fighting furiously. Therefore, against the Hun, the taсtic of the first strike may, on the contrary, be a losing one. If you hit the Hun first, then you have to hit it for sure to turn it off, otherwise it will work against the attacker.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

And it can be even more dangerous than a regular fight, because in a regular fight, Hun  may not get fight trance. This is probably what Attila spoke of as a great gift of nature.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

It was said about the hussars that, other things being equal, they could put a hundred or more opponents on the battlefield. This may be an exaggeration, but it has a real basis. This is a fighting spirit, it makes a god out of a man. And it's not just adrenalin, this is something mystical


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Tsveaeva wrote: 
Three hundred won - three!
Only the dead did not rise from the ground.
You were children and heroes
You could do anything.

There I see the spirit of aryans


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Whoever feel this spirit in himself will understand what I am talking about. It is usually opressed but when it manifests it is as a nuclear explosion. It breaks any fear and any pain


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Whoever feel this spirit in himself will understand what I am talking about. It is usually opressed but when it manifests it is as a nuclear explosion. It breaks any fear and any pain


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 29, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> In ancient IE languages, the moon was denoted by the word Soma, hence for example Somnabulism. Where did the word moon come from in English is also not very clear. By the way, the word hell has the same root as the sun, in general, this root meant heat. But this word is also not clear where it comes from, in Aryan it is not, there the sun is Surya.
> 
> BTW there might be inversion. The "sun" apparently has to do with "Soma"(moon), slavic "son"(sleep) is intermediate here.
> 
> Look is some kind of Old English verb word from the same type as irregular verbs in English. This is an inflectional  form of the type "take-took" but the inflections are lost.


*Using Common Sense, You Can Discover Our Common Language*

SOMA means "body" and has nothing to do with the moon.  The moon is related to MINUS (menshe) because it seems to keep getting smaller.  

But HELL is related to HELIOS, thank you.  HELIOS is also the root of YELLOW.  The Arabs may have borrowed this sun god from the Aryans and changed it to ALLAH.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Using Common Sense, You Can Discover Our Common Language*
> 
> SOMA means "body" and has nothing to do with the moon.  The moon is related to MINUS (menshe) because it seems to keep getting smaller.
> 
> But HELL is related to HELIOS, thank you.  HELIOS is also the root of YELLOW.  The Arabs may have borrowed this sun god from the Aryans and changed it to ALLAH.


No, Allah is the same as Elloh, the Judeo-Christian Yahweh. For the Arabs, Allah and Islam appeared much later, this is 7century  and not antiquity. In ancient times, during the time of Assyria, there was a different pantheo
Among the ancient Semites, Sin was the god of the moon.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> and has nothing to do with the moon


In general, in post-Vedic India, Soma was exactly as the god of the moon, that's for sure. Probably it was just a borrowing Sin, in the Vedic period this was the name of the sacred drink. Perhaps it was not there yet.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

Perhaps the very name "Semites" comes from here. Zion(Sion) also seems to have the same root.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

And definitely related to the Greek. χθών - earth, soil, there was chthonism


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

All these words are very similar, and the territory coincides,
A simple coincidence is unlikely here.

it is not clear only what relation the moon has to the earth.


----------



## ESay (Nov 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> And the Brits failed. They lost their empire


That was not unique for the Brits. Every colonial power of the time lost its empire.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> This can be advantageous for a particular layer. For example, it is beneficial for a card sharper when alcohol is popular. He drinks but does not lose his mind, due to this he deceives the victim.
> 
> Under Brezhnev in the USSR, alcohol was imposed as a Russian culture. This led to the fact that women received power in families, became German matrons, alcoholics were "solid mans", and so on. At the same time, the Huns degraded and died, but they could not refuse this, because it was considered "unmanly" and "notrussian"



Don't use alcohol or drugs.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2021)

ESay said:


> That was not unique for the Brits.



That's exactly what I said: Military power is not important for world history.



ESay said:


> Every colonial power of the time lost its empire.



Yes and no. We are all Greeks for example.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> What I define as the character of a Hun



You "define" what?



rupol2000 said:


> in such cases will, as a rule, have the opposite effect. When he gets hit, he will have a hormonal surge, he will instantly energize and start fighting furiously. Therefore, against the Hun, the taсtic of the first strike may, on the contrary, be a losing one. If you hit the Hun first, then you have to hit it for sure to turn it off, otherwise it will work against the attacker.



Good grief. Did you really never thought about to buy a cheap exchange brain from the Suebs of Siebenbürgen - or why else do you think they never developed draculonic operation methods in Transsylvania?


----------



## ESay (Nov 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Yes and no. We are all Greeks for example


I was talking about the empires of 17-18 centuries. And of course military might is among the elements of a empire's success.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Using Common Sense, You Can Discover Our Common Language*
> 
> SOMA means "body" and has nothing to do with the moon.  The moon is related to MINUS (menshe) because it seems to keep getting smaller.
> 
> But HELL is related to HELIOS, thank you.  HELIOS is also the root of YELLOW.  The Arabs may have borrowed this sun god from the Aryans



Which Aryans? The hypothese "Aryans" from linguists of the 19th cenhtury?



The Sage of Main Street said:


> and changed it to ALLAH.



"Yellow". Old English: geolwe  - same word as the German word "gelb". Has something to do with Gold (=gold) and Geld (=money). "Helios" = sun (same root as astonishing as this seems to be). But in German has the word "hell" absolutelly nothing to do with the English word "hell" which is in Germany "Hölle" - a dark place - while "hell" means "light, bright, clear" in German.

And the word Allah = al-ilahu (allahu) = "the one god" comes from the Hebrew expression "eloah" - which exists also in the plural form elohim and has unfortunatelly not really to do with the Hawaiians, or has it?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2021)

ESay said:


> I was talking about the empires of 17-18 centuries. And of course military might is among the elements of a empire's success.



And what do you call "an empire's success"? Military power?


----------



## ESay (Nov 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> And what do you call "an empire's success"? Military power?


An empire's success is spreading its power on other territories and controlling them. Military power is one among other elements of this success.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2021)

ESay said:


> An empire's success is spreading its power on other territories and controlling them. Military power is one among other elements of this success.



Is this not the same as to do murder and suicide on reason of fear? Where do you see "success" in this nonsense idea?



_Know thyselve 
- and the god within you! 
*Orcacle of Delphi *_


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Which Aryans? The hypothese "Aryans" from linguists of the 19th cenhtury?


The Aryans are not hypothetical people, you idiot. They left behind many material traces, and written sources, languages and the like.

This is exactly the term "Indo-Europeans" fabulous, it does not mean anything definite.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Old English: geolwe - same word as the German word "gelb"



These are not Germanic languages, if we are not talking about Celts or Austro-Hungarians. If we assume that the Germanic ones were similar to the Slavic ones, then modern Germanic, English and French, with the opposite analytical grammar, came from the nothing. It is modern analytical languages such as English that are real Germanic, and "conservative  Germanic" languages like Icelandic have nothing to do with Germans.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> al-ilahu (allahu) = "the one god"


_ilāh









						El (deity) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

zaangalewa
All this confusion comes from the fact that the Germans began to call themselves Aryans. This was even before the Nazis, the anti-scientific term "Indo-Germans" was used there. In fact, the original Germans come from the Corded Ware culture and the Baltic cultures, they were never Aryans. Some modern Germans descend from the Aryans, but these are not historical Germans, but only Celts and Huns who came across the Danube.

It is from the pseudoscientific term "Indo-Germans" that the pseudoscientific term "Indo-Europeans" comes from. This is a ghost people who never existed, and all ancient Indo-European languages come only from Aryan.
This pseudoscientific picture was introduced by Gobineau. Or at least he is the most famous ideologue of "Indo-Germanism"

*Once again: the historical Germans are not Aryans, and no one knows what "Indo-Germans" and "Indo-Europeans" are.*


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

There were even countries with Aryan names. Arya to the east of Media, from which the name "Iran" comes and Aryavarta in India.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

This country, between Media and Baktiana






"Iran" is nothing more than a variant of the same Aryana


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

And this is Aryavarta


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

In addition, Media, Turan, the early Celts of the Danube cultures, Mittani, Bactria and Margiana are absolutely exactly identified as Aryan.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

This forgery with "Germanic Aryans" arose due to the fact that romantics began to dig up the history of the origin of peoples, at the end of the 18-19th centuries. This was greatly facilitated by linguistics and religious studies. The Frankish elites were losing influence and in order to save the situation, they put forward racists like Gobino, who invented the tale that the Aryans were supposedly descended from the Germans. This "theory" was pure fake. But they still try to grab onto this straw, introducing vague terms like "IE"


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

The Bolsheviks tried to destroy the place where the Aryan culture appeared: the Andronovo region, near Chelyabinsk. They tried to flood these monuments.

And the Bolsheviks are almost the same people who created Germany, the "true Aryans" of the Bismarck empire.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

It is generally widespread nowadays to assign other people's names and cultures. The Yakuts began to call themselves Sakas(Saha), the Evenki Mongols and Oirats, the Adigi were renamed Circassians, and so on. Nowadays, in general, there are few peoples who bear their historical names.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 29, 2021)

The Germans are trying to appropriate the history of the Sarmatians, and they tell tales about how they fought with Rome. In fact, the Rhine Germans were part of Rome, and the eastern ones lived in the forests of historical Prussia, obeyed their women, wore bast shoes and their nobility was engaged in trade.
The heroic sagas were written by the Old Norse peoples, in the Old Norse language, close to the Celtic ones, and the Germans have nothing to do with them.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 31, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The Aryans are not hypothetical people, you idiot.



All people of the past are hypothetical people. ONe problem in this context: They are as complex as we are on our own - wnd we do not even understand ourselve - except he  os a god like you who believe in himselve and every opf thewhn absurde ideas as long as they seem to taste well.



rupol2000 said:


> They left behind many material traces, and written sources, languages and the like.



Do they? Give me a concrete source please and tell me why you call this people "Aryans" and why the Nazis spoke a totally idiroc nosnens inthsi context. 



rupol2000 said:


> This is exactly the term "Indo-Europeans"



It's better to use the old expression "Indo-Germanic" instead of the modern expression Indo-European, because not all Europeans are speaking an Indo-Germanic language.



rupol2000 said:


> fabulous, it does not mean anything definite.



If Arans has not been only an idea then they had been ancestors of the Persians (Iranians). Don't trybot tell me now the absurde idiot Hitler had been a Persian.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Do they? Give me a concrete source please and tell me why you call this people "Aryans" and why the Nazis spoke a totally idiroc nosnens inthsi context.


Everyone knows that idiot. See the Mitannian, Vedic languages, the language of the early Avesta, from archeology you can study the Andronovo cultural community, Hallstatt, the cultures of northern India of the Vedic period, Tarim mummies and so on.
What the Nazis said were their problems. As I understand it, they, following Gobineau, wanted to appropriate the Aryan heritage, to write it down to the Prussians. The Prussians have nothing to do with the Aryans, as already mentioned above.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> It's better to use the old expression "Indo-Germanic" instead of the modern expression Indo-European, because not all Europeans are speaking an Indo-Germanic language.


Including the Germans do not speak the Indo-European language. Firstly, noone did define what the Indo-European language is, and it does not exist, and secondly, Western languages do not come from Latin. In Germanic, only the atavisms of the Austro-Hungarian Celtic languages, which were Aryan, remained. The grammatical structure and phonetics there are not Aryan.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> If Arans has not been only an idea then they had been ancestors of the Persians (Iranians). Don't trybot tell me now the absurde idiot Hitler had been a Persian.


It has already been said above, idiot, that the Persians are Parsis, they are not Aryans and they are not Iranians. According to the Bible, this is a Semitic tribe. Mediah and Mittani were Aryan countries, their languages and cultures were Aryan. The Persians were not Aryans. Is This clear?


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa Nowhere in serious sources does it say that the Parsis are an Aryan tribe. They were close to the Elamites both in language and culture, their language was similar to Dravidian and Afrasian. The Achaemenid Empire was formed as a result of the seizure of power by the Parsis of the Medes Empire. It included the areas of Media Ariana and Mittani. But this does not mean that the Parsis were Aryans. This whole circus repeats just the story of Gobineau with his "Germanic aryans". Just appropriation of someone else's history, cheap PR.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

Cyrus "the great" was not a Persian either. He was from Media, was the grandson of the Medes king, possibly a bastard. He fell under the influence of the Persian eunuch and organized a coup, which led to the fall of the Median state and the transfer of power to the Parsis.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 31, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The Bolsheviks tried to destroy the place where the Aryan culture appeared: the Andronovo region, near Chelyabinsk. They tried to flood these monuments.
> 
> And the Bolsheviks are almost the same people who created Germany, the "true Aryans" of the Bismarck empire.


Absurde nonsense.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 31, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The Germans are trying to appropriate the history of the Sarmatians



Of who?



rupol2000 said:


> , and they tell tales about how they fought with Rome.



"To tell tales" is the same as "to view a look".



rupol2000 said:


> In fact, the Rhine Germans were part of Rome,



The Danubian Germans too. Or better to say in both cases: The Germanics of this time had been wanderers between the worlds - and one of the most important ancestors of the Germans today are also the Romans.



rupol2000 said:


> and the eastern ones lived in the forests of historical Prussia,



The Prussians are for all other Germans nearly unimportant. Without to use the word "Prussians" you are able to speak about a growing militarism - specially in Prussia and under the Prussians - as a result of the politics of Napoleon Bonaparte.



rupol2000 said:


> obeyed their women,



Who obeyed? German women? To the idiots who are called men? ...



rupol2000 said:


> wore bast shoes



Bast shoes? ... I heard from. Some Scandinavians used it. They measured distances in "mountains". For every "mountain" someone needed new shoes.



rupol2000 said:


> and their nobility was engaged in trade.



Always everyone was doing trades in the last few decades of thousands of years.



rupol2000 said:


> The heroic sagas were written by the Old Norse peoples, in the Old Norse language, close to the Celtic ones, and the Germans have nothing to do with them.



The "Saga" (German "sagen"="to say") of this people are nearly the same all over the Germanic tribes from North-East to South-West. Odin (Wotan) drank with her together wine from the golden bowles of old wisdom.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Absurde nonsense


Everything converges in all respects. Muscovy is a fork of the Prussian Mozovia. The Bismarck regime differed little from that of the Bolsheviks. Everywhere there is one and the same idea of a barracks society, which comes from Neolithic Europe with its long houses.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The Danubian Germans too.


No. These are the Celts and Sarmatians. Steppe inhabitants. These are the people who taught the Germans to wipe their ass and wash their hands before eating.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> one of the most important ancestors of the Germans




We are talking about historical Germans. What the fuck are you playing with words? Are the Uyghurs Chinese Han? Are the Irish Angles or Saxons or Britons?


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The Prussians are for all other Germans nearly unimportant. Without to use the word "Prussians" you are able to speak about a growing militarism - specially in Prussia and under the Prussians - as a result of the politics of Napoleon Bonaparte.


The Prussians created modern Germany.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Bast shoes? ... I heard from. Some Scandinavians used it. They measured distances in "mountains". For every "mountain" someone needed new shoes.






These are the shoes of the woods. It is made from the bark of trees. Now it is considered an element of Russian culture, but in fact, the Horde part of Russia never wore it, this is just Balto-German footwear.


----------



## braalian (Dec 31, 2021)

The French partitive articles are confusing. They kind of mean “some”, but not really. Completely unnecessary most of the time. But they’re mandatory in French.

I think unnecessary and superfluous articles are the reason French and Spanish translations on product labels in those languages are always way longer than the original English. English is a much more compact and efficient language. We can pack more meaning into fewer words.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Always everyone was doing trades in the last few decades of thousands of years.


The knights despised the merchants. 
It is known, in particular, that the Germans drowned the knights in the swamps. This is probably the very reason why it find out quite complex  weapons and armor in their Neolithic culture: these are the weapons of the knights


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Who obeyed? German women? To the idiots who are called men? ..


There was matriarchy. Women even went to battles. Until recently, women were queens in Northern Europe.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

braalian said:


> The French partitive articles are confusing. They kind of mean “some”, but not really. Completely unnecessary most of the time. But they’re mandatory in French.
> 
> I think unnecessary and superfluous articles are the reason French and Spanish translations on product labels in those languages are always way longer than the original English.


Articles are not required at all, they don't exist in most Eastern languages.

In general, modern French and English do not differ much in grammar. Including articlites are similar. French un* is english "a"(frome "one"), la it seems "the" and so on.
But in French the articles also has inflexions by the grammatical gender.


braalian said:


> English is a much more compact and efficient language. We can pack more meaning into fewer words.


In modern English, articles occupy 8-10% of the text volume


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The "Saga" (German "sagen"="to say") of this people are nearly the same all over the Germanic tribes from North-East to South-West. Odin (Wotan) drank with her together wine from the golden bowles of old wisdom.


Some of the Germanic words are borrowings from the Aryan. It doesn't matter. The sagas are not written in Germanic. These are the Old Scandinavian languages of other peoples. If they are considered German, it is only because of politics. Those who wrote the sagas were not Germans.
In any case, this applies to the ancient sagas. Later sagas may have been rewritten by Germanic priests


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa The language of the Danube region is Proto-Slavic. The closest to it are Polish and Ukrainian. These languages are opposite to Germanic, they are elegant and melodic, have synthetic grammar, Germanic and baltic languages, on the contrary, are rough abrupt and tend to analytical grammar. They are partly mixed. German settlements in the Danube region apparently began to appear only after the plague, it was the colonization policy of the Franks. Even in the 19th century, the Germans did not constitute the majority there


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

In general, the Germans had even more influence on England and France than on the Danube region. Therefore, there are purely analytical languages, having nothing to do with Slavic. It was in France that Gothic churches and the Gothic style first appeared.


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> The Danubian Germans too


If you want to call the Danube Celts and Avars "Germans", then how should we call the descendants of the Corded and Linear-Ribbon Pottery culture, the inhabitants of the forested part of Europe?


----------



## rupol2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> "To tell tales" is the same as "to view a look".


fairy tales I mean
the translator thinks that such an expression is valid, I don’t know.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 31, 2021)

rupol2000

I agree with you that you have an opinion about something. I don't agree with you how you replace what I say with your fantasy.

Question: Why do you try to speak with others about your fantasy ideas as if your fantasy ideas had something to do with real history?

The theme here is by the way _"Origin of articles in Western European languages". _And what the Awars have to do with - although no one knows what kind of language the Awars had spoken - seems to be your own personal hidden fantasy message. And the people in Austria and South Germany - the first few hundred miles of the Danube - speak German.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

zaangalewa


 Ballet is a degrade version of a steppe folk dance.

For example, this choreography is what Tchaikovsky has incorporated into his ballet Swan Lake.


 As far as traditional German dance is concerned, it just doesn't look like that. There is no acrobatics so on.There are only drinking mugs


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Awars have to do with - although no one knows what kind of language the Awars had spoken - seems to be your own personal hidden fantasy message. And the people in Austria and South Germany - the first few hundred miles of the Danube - speak German.


The Avars spoke Slavic, this was already discussed. Balts and Balkans did not speak Slavic before the Avarians and Bulgarians came.

Bavarya is Avarya.

Southeastern German dialects still differ from Germanic ones. Even in Germany itself. Sisi Bavarian had an oriental appearance, unlike the Holstein-Gottorp Catherine II and Angela Merkel.

Real photo of her:







Dark-eyed oriental beauty


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

For comparison, Holstein Gottorp type


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sisi Bavarian in more older age: also Eastern non-Germanic appearance.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

*Avaria*​


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 2, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Ballet is a degrade version of a steppe folk dance.



Ever heard something from the Sun king?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 2, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> *Avaria*​



Do you think nonsense becomes more plausible when it is painted on maps? No one knows what kind of language the Awars had spoken. And where had been Bohemians (Boio), Bavarians, Alemans, Suebens and Langobards never had lived any Awars - otherwise we would know what kind of language they had spoken and/or who they had been. And what kind of people the Awars really had been seems also not to be clear. It's said they looked like Europeans and like Mongols - what seems to show that no one today has only a little idea who the Awars really had been. Perhaps they called themselve "Awars" (or were called "Awars") in a similar way how US-Americans call themselve "only" Americans and speak Spanish. With such a knowledge about history in any future no one really will be able to find out what the USA now is.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Ever heard something from the Sun king?


He looks like a fat fagot. I'm sure he didn't know how to dance, his ass was too fat to dance.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Do you think nonsense becomes more plaubsible when it is painted on maps?


This map is based on real data. The "germany" that you think of generally appeared at the end of the 19th century


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

This pig-like man has killed Europe with its slave army. He laid the foundations for the Prussian mass army. Friedrich Wilhelm 1.






He even has lace sticking out from under the "armor". Surely there are lace panties, stockings, what do you think?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> With such a knowledge about history in any future no one really will be able to find out what the USA now is.


What  the Americans descended from the British colonialists are also lie. Americans are local people. Their genetics are oriental and their culture and appearance are Asian. This is the sister population of the Aryans. Americans are not Europeans.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 2, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Bavarya is Avarya.



I do not have any idea why you do not listen what I say to you. Bavarians call themselve to be "bayerisch" what is in English spoken like "Irish" with a leading B = B-Irish. So "Bayerisch" is spoken "Birish". "Bavaria" is a Latin expression.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 2, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> This map is based on real data. The "germany" that you think of generally appeared at the end of the 19th century


I do not have any idea why you cry through the whole world as loud as possible "I am an idiot".

Charlesmagne had been by the way a Germanic and "France" is a Germanic name. After this information take a look to the following video for some basic knowledge about the Holy Empire from 800 AD-1806 AD (Today "Germany"). The Awars - whoever they had been and whatever language they really had spoken - had lived somewhere between the Byzantine empire and the Holy Empire.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 2, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> This map is based on real data.



This is fantasy - nothing else. Again: no one knowa which kind of people the Awars really had been (Europeans, Mongols) and what kind of language they ahd spoken at all. And thsi in such a gigantic area - where also people live who live since a much longer tieme there? What you say and show is stupid nonsense!



rupol2000 said:


> The "germany" that you think of generally appeared at the end of the 19th century



The Germany I know is called "Deutschland"- We are "doitsh" in a similiar way how the Scottish are "scoitsh".


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> bayerisch"


Boyars are Avars. There are options: Avarin, Abarin, Boyarin, Obrin and so on, hence the Baron


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> by the way a Germanic and "France" is a Germanic name


Yes, this is the Germanic name for Celtica. It is on the same principle that the name of modern Germany is formed: non-Germanic peoples under the rule of the Germans.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> After this information take a look to the following video for some basic knowledge about the Holy Empire from 800 AD-1806 AD (Today "Germany"). The Awars - whoever they had been and whatever language they really had spoken - had lived somewhere between the Byzantine empire and the Holy Empire.


The German Empire(instead of Roman) was formed only in the 12-13th centuries. In general, the denial of the existence of the Accident smacks of idiocy, I'm going to argue this nonsense


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> no one knowa which kind of people the Awars really had been (Europeans, Mongols)


They just don't tell the "cattle". They also know that Mongols are not Evenki as it is "accepted in historiography"






Attila was from the Volga, hence the name Itil. Oirats are from Altai, Ugrians are Uyghurs and so on. These were the steppe peoples of the great steppe, including the Danube.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The Germany I know is called "Deutschland"- We are "doitsh" in a similiar way how the Scottish are "scoitsh".


Belonging to the Danes is no different from belonging to the Germans or Rus. This does not mean that the subordinate peoples themselves are Germanic in origin. In any case, not all. And the Danes and the Prussians were hardly very different, they are about one people.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> no, it's a design issue. Simplicity and complexity mean nothing of themselves.
> 
> The difference in German between genders is due to mixing. There is a lot of Indo-European grammar left in German, because the Germans first came to England and France and only then to the east of Austrasia / Avaria.
> This also can be seen from the fact that Indo-European root-inflections in German still remain a full-fledged form, while in New English and New French they are only in the table of irregular verbs.


All I have to say about this thread is that you and your fellow minions that are posting here OBVIOULY have too much time on your hands, debating a topic that is already well-documented I am sure.  Besides, who cares?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> "doitsh"


Pay attention to the form of this ethnonym. Etymologically, this suffix means possessiveness, belonging to someone. There is the same difference as between the people "Rus" and "Russish", "Russian". And "the land of the Deut/Doit" does not mean that only the Deutsches live there.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> After this information take a look to the following video for some basic knowledge about the Holy Empire from 800 AD-1806 AD (Today "Germany").



I do not know how reliable the information from Wikipedia is, but it can be checked.

quote:
""
 Since Charlemagne, the realm was merely referred to as the _Roman Empire_.[19] The term _sacrum_ ("holy", in the sense of "consecrated") in connection with the medieval Roman Empire was used beginning in 1157 under Frederick I Barbarossa ("Holy Empire"): the term was added to reflect Frederick's ambition to dominate Italy and the Papacy.[20] The form "Holy Roman Empire" is attested from 1254 onward.[21]

In a decree following the Diet of Cologne in 1512, the name was changed to the _Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation_ (German: _Heiliges Römisches Reich Deutscher Nation_, Latin: _Sacrum Imperium Romanum Nationis Germanicæ_),[19] a form first used in a document in 1474.[20]


""


*Let me remind you where Romania is



*


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

This is a map of the distribution of Slavic languages (highlighted in green) from Wikipedia, in fact, this area before Bavaria






This is the dynamics of their distribution, and the epicenter roughly corresponds to Romania. In any case, there is an agreement that this is a Danube valley.









And now compare this area with the localization of the Avar Kaganate. There is almost an exact coincidence both in geography and in terms of time of existence.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

It is quite possible that the cross of George, which was widespread in Europe, similar in shape to the Celtic cross, was originally also among the Avars, here is their coin:






in fact there is no particular difference between the Byzantine style and the Avar


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

The Slavic migrations to the Balkans have taken place since the *mid-6th century and first decades of the 7th century* in Early Middle Ages. The rapid demographic spread of the Slavs was followed by a population exchange, mixing and language shift to and from Slavic.





__





						Slavic migrations to the Balkans - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




They are probably best known for their invasions and destruction in the Avar–Byzantine wars from *568 to 626.*









						Pannonian Avars - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





questions?

Do you think this is non-official history?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 4, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Boyars are Avars.



Boio (=Germanics=Bohemians) and Bavarians are perhaps the same people. The Suedens (Swedesn) - ah sorry: the Suebens (Schwaben) and Alemans, niegtbpours of the Bavarians,  call Bavarians "Boiern". And as far as I know lived Germanics in the area of Prague about 500 years before the first Slaws (=Czechs) arrived there. And again: It's said the Awars looked like Europeans and/or Mongols - and they spoke a totally unknown language - and they had lived in an area between the Holy Empire ("West Rome") and the empire of Byzanz ("East Rome"). No one has any good idea about this culture and this people. Perhaps use some people topday the name "Awars" every time they have not really a good idea what they try to speak about.



rupol2000 said:


> There are options: Avarin, Abarin, Boyarin, Obrin and so on, hence the Baron



Your fantasy works!


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 4, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Yes, this is the Germanic name for Celtica.



"Franken" are Germanics - not Celts. The name "France" refers to her Germanic roots.



rupol2000 said:


> It is on the same principle that the name of modern Germany is formed: non-Germanic peoples under the rule of the Germans.



Idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 4, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Pay attention to the form of this ethnonym. Etymologically, this suffix means possessiveness, belonging to someone. There is the same difference as between the people "Rus" and "Russish", "Russian". And "the land of the Deut/Doit" does not mean that only the Deutsches live there.



"Deutsch" is not  a substantive - that's why most people outside of Germany have a problem to use it. The "Heilige Römische Reich deutscher Nation" (verbally: "Holy Roman Empire of German Nation") had not been holy, it was not Roman and or German and it was no nation. And it was also not an empire. It meant politics and religion had tried to be seperated between pope and emperor and it were many nations. So the name means somehow "Holy + Roman political entity of German (=united) nations". "Deutsch" means to be united by speaking the same language (=by being able to communicate without interpreter with each other).

The French for example speak a very nice mix of Celtic and Latin roots - what also has to do with the German Charlesmagne. This first emperor preferred to speak Latin - although he had not been able to write. Charlesmagne lived in Aachen, where he had an unbelievable big residence. He, his warriors and his "scientists" are comparable with the myths around King Arthur - but he was real. The monk and philosopher Alkuin for example had been his very important "Merlin" (Merlin means by the way "little fairy tale" and/or "little storyteller"). And "Charles" was by the way called "magne" because he had been big. He was about 2 yards tall.

In the interpretation of this time of history we speak somehow now "deutsch" (or "thiot" what had been the original word) and so we are "Deutsche" (="Germans") now.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 4, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> This is a map of the distribution of Slavic languages (highlighted in green) from Wikipedia, in fact, this area before Bavaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally stupid what you show and say here - and what you bring into a wrong context.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 4, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The Slavic migrations to the Balkans have taken place since the *mid-6th century and first decades of the 7th century* in Early Middle Ages. The rapid demographic spread of the Slavs was followed by a population exchange, mixing and language shift to and from Slavic. ...



Or with other words: Slaws had conquered this area and murdered the people who had lived there before. And this murderous mentality continued to exist - if you remember now for example the fall of the artifical construct from world war 1 "Yugoslavia" .... So: What was and is better without Germans and/or Austrians in this area of the world?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 4, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> It is quite possible that the cross of George, which was widespread in Europe, similar in shape to the Celtic cross, was originally also among the Avars, here is their coin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you think the Awars had been Greeks? Or a Turkish tribe like the blond eyed Japanese?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Boio (=Germanics=Bohemians) and Bavarians are perhaps the same people.


Everything is correct, hence the Russian boyars. These are Avars-Bavars


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> "Franken" are Germanics - not Celts. The name "France" refers to her Germanic roots.


There was only Frankish power there. The people themselves are the Celts, France is the former Celtica (Galiya)


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The French for example speak a very nice mix of Celtic and Latin roots - what also has to do with the German Charlesmagne. This first emperor preferred to speak Latin - although he had not been able to write. Charlesmagne lived in Aachen, where he had an unbelievable big residence. He, his warriors and his "scientists" are comparable with the myths around King Arthur - but he was real. The monk and philosopher Alkuin for example had been his very important "Merlin" (Merlin means by the way "little fairy tale" and/or "little storyteller"). And "Charles" was by the way called "magne" because he had been big. He was about 2 yards tall.


Only it is not clear what does the Germans have to do with it. Their language, on the contrary, is rough.
Modern French inherited only phonetics and vocabulary from Celtic, the grammar there is the same as in English. I think this is Germanic grammar, because it had nowhere else to come from.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Or with other words: Slaws had conquered this area and murdered the people who had lived there before. And this murderous mentality continued to exist - if you remember now for example the fall of the artifical construct from world war 1 "Yugoslavia" .... So: What was and is better without Germans and/or Austrians in this area of the world?


On the contrary, they liberated the Celts who fell under the rule of the Goths at that time. The Goths have always had a bloody slave order.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Germans and/or Austrians


*OR* only

It was better without the Prussians when the Austrian Habsburgs had power in Europe. It was the age of science and romance.

Serbian terrorists acted on the Prussians side, their activities were aimed at the destruction of Austro-Hungary. They did the same as the Prussians did with their Pan-Germanism in Austro-Hungary.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Slaws had conquered


And keep in mind that we are only talking about the original speakers of the Slavic languages: the Huns, such as the Cumans, Avars and Bulgars, and not about everyone who now speaks Slavic. Balts and Balkans were Slavicized later, they are not native speakers of Slavic.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

zaangalewa
Incidentally, in international law there is a ban on the Anschluss of Austria. The capture of East Germany in 1990 also has no legal basis, there was no expression of the will of the people of East Germany.

This happened on the eve of the arrival of the Democrats in the United States. At the same time, there was a revolution in the USSR and collapse. It was a global leftist scam, just like in the 60s.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 4, 2022)

The ethnonym "Bavars" itself first appeared after the arrival of the Huns in Europe


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000

Are you  able to explain to me with short words why Russia and 5-6 other nations of the former Warshaw pact have sent soldiers to Kazhakstan and why you use parachuters there?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The ethnonym "Bavars" itself first appeared after the arrival of the Huns in Europe



The most similar word to "Boier" or "Boia" (Bohemian) and "Baier" or "Baia" (Bavarian) in the German language is "Bauer". . "Bauer" means just simple farmer. In the English language "Boia" = "Boya" is also able to mean "boys". In this area of the world lived often the same people since decades of thousands of years while also new people came into this area.

And the Huns = Hungarians are one of the eldest European populations at all. They speak an old European language - but not an Indo-European language, what's one of the reasons why I still prefer the old expression "Indo-Germanic" and see in the new modern expression "Indo-European" a racist expression which is not only anti-German but excludes also some people from Europe.

Here a card of the finno-ugric languages:










Possible that the root of this languages is here:


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Only it is not clear what does the Germans have to do with it.



The Frankonians had been Germanics and not Celts - what's anyway not a big difference. Franks = Germanics founded France.



rupol2000 said:


> Their language, on the contrary, is rough.



The French language is very melodic and soft



rupol2000 said:


> Modern French inherited only phonetics and vocabulary from Celtic, the grammar there is the same as in English. I think this is Germanic grammar, because it had nowhere else to come from.



I heard from an Italian lady we Germans use a Grammar which is nearer to the Grammar of Latin than the Italian Grammar. And I guess to hear a German speak in standard German sounds also very similar to an ancient Roman speaking Latin - even in case we use Germanic words.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> On the contrary, they liberated the Celts who fell under the rule of the Goths at that time. The Goths have always had a bloody slave order.



What a nonsense.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Everything is correct, hence the Russian boyars. These are Avars-Bavars



The Russian what? Bojar is a title for nobles ... and came from Bulgaria to Russia as it looks like. Fantasy is a god given gift - but sometimes it is nothing else than nonsense.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> *OR* only



Most Austrians don't like to hear this any longer since Hitler - but they are only Germans like all other Germans. No one is able to understand the Austrian history and/or the German history without Germany and/or Austria.

It exist by the way two forms of "or"- an including form and an excluding form. The including form I write often "and/or" because many people misunderstand the word "or". Mathematics for example is always only using the including "or" (and/or) and the most people are always only using the excluding "or" (either ... or).


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> There was only Frankish power there. The people themselves are the Celts, France is the former Celtica (Galiya)



In France lived their ancestors Celts, Romans and Germanics. The ancestors of the Germans are also Celts, Romans and Germanics. But French are not Germans and Germans are not French. What for heavens sake is your problem? Is your brother you? Are you your brother?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> And keep in mind that we are only talking about the original speakers of the Slavic languages: the Huns ...



Huns = Hungarians. Hungarians do not speak a Slawic language.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 6, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> zaangalewa
> Incidentally, in international law there is a ban on the Anschluss of Austria.



No idea what you speak about.



rupol2000 said:


> The capture of East Germany in 1990 also has no legal basis, there was no expression of the will of the people of East Germany.



Idiot.



rupol2000 said:


> This happened on the eve of the arrival of the Democrats in the United States.



?



rupol2000 said:


> At the same time, there was a revolution in the USSR and collapse. It was a global leftist scam, just like in the 60s.



?

What for heavens do you try to speak about here, alien? About the alcohol or about the drugs which you use?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Here a card of the finno-ugric languages:


The Finno-Ugric hypothesis is a fantasy of the 20th century. The Ugrians have nothing to do with the Finns. In addition, the true Finns are not the Sami, but the peoples close to the Germans - feni / veni / venets.
Including, genetically, Hungarians are not at all intercourse with the Sami (who are now considered "Finns")

I believe that Hungars are Jungars


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Possible that the root of this languages is here:


definitely not, because these are Tunguses (Evenks)


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The Frankonians had been Germanics and not Celts - what's anyway not a big difference.


I did not say that the Franconians are Celts.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Franks = Germanics founded France.


not founded, they seized Celtica and at what point they renamed
the Germans themselves were wild backward tribes from the swamps, they could not "founded" anything


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The French language is very melodic and soft


there the grammar is not Indo-European, it degraded


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> I heard from an Italian lady we Germans use a Grammar which is nearer to the Grammar of Latin than the Italian Grammar. And I guess to hear a German speak in standard German sounds also very similar to an ancient Roman speaking Latin - even in case we use Germanic words.


German is grammatically closer to Latin, because the Germans came there later than in England and France. This has already been discussed.

In ancient Rome, there were not only patrician Aryans, but also Etruscans and plebeians. These peoples were obviously close to the Germans.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The Russian what? Bojar is a title for nobles ... and came from Bulgaria to Russia as it looks like. Fantasy is a god given gift - but sometimes it is nothing else than nonsense.








Bulgarians were already "Russians"

Boyars and dvorians are not the same thing.

Boyars are the military aristocracy, the noblemen in strict sence  are courtiers.

The nobles appeared in Russia from the side of the germany, the Germans had courtiers, not military aristocraty.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Huns = Hungarians. Hungarians do not speak a Slawic language.


Indra himself was also called the Hun.
(Vritra-Hun - who pacified the Serpent  Vritra )

The Huns are, in a general sense, cavalry warriors descended from the Aryans. Including the Hungarians. But they are not the only ones. The most famous gun in Europe is Attila, a warrior from the Volga
They included the Euthalites (Tokhar), Bulgar, Khazars, Kumans, Oirats, Sabirs and other great peoples

By the way, it was the Huns who threw the Germans out of the Danube back into the Baltic swamps.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Hungarians do not speak a Slawic language


I don't know why it happened, but Hungarians are close to other Huns. the word Ukraine comes from their ethnonym - Great Ugrians (Obry, Avars). This place was known among the Scandinavians as Guniland.
I think that the language they now speak was the language of one of the branches of the Celts, because the Celts had a runic writing. Although the Bulgars also had runes.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hungarians have something to do with American cowboys. They have the same clothes and lifestyle. In addition, the American striped flag also reproduces Hungarian heraldry.
And the American system is a copy of the Austro-Hungarian system. Free republic


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

It is believed that the Hungarians came to Europe after Attila, and conquered it a second time.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

it is believed that their path was something like this


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

It is next to Altai. Probably the Altaians (Oirats) are their ancestors. And this again connects them with America.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Are you able to explain to me with short words why Russia and 5-6 other nations of the former Warshaw pact have sent soldiers to Kazhakstan and why you use parachuters there?


Based on this contract.








						Collective Security Treaty Organization - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




As far as I understand, according to this treaty, peacekeeping troops can be introduced on the basis of threats to national security at the request of the government of a country that is in such danger. They interpret these events as a threat of terrorism.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> In France lived their ancestors Celts, Romans and Germanics. The ancestors of the Germans are also Celts, Romans and Germanics. But French are not Germans and Germans are not French. What for heavens sake is your problem? Is your brother you? Are you your brother?


No, the Germans did not live there.
 The Romans wrote that they lived only in the lower Rhine. The Germans in the real sense do not descend from the Celts, I have already written about their origin. These are the inhabitants of pre-Indo-European Europe, their culture is the culture of line-tape and line-corded ceramics.

PS Perhaps the Germans lived there, but that was before the arrival of the Celts.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Most Austrians don't like to hear this any longer since Hitler - but they are only Germans like all other Germans. No one is able to understand the Austrian history and/or the German history without Germany and/or Austria.


Quite the opposite, this has already been discussed above. Most West Germans are of Celtic descent, descended from Austrasia (Austria), and they were gremanized after the 12th century, probably by inquisitorial repression.

And the East Germans descend from the Avars, they have the eastern haplogroup R1a


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> It exist by the way two forms of "or"- an including form and an excluding form. The including form I write often "and/or" because many people misunderstand the word "or". Mathematics for example is always only using the including "or" (and/or) and the most people are always only using the excluding "or" (either ... or).


in this case it doesn't matter. In natural languages, there is only the exclusive or.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Mathematics for example is always only using the including "or" (and/or)


no, both forms are used there, and they have different symbols.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> in this case it doesn't matter. In natural languages, there is only the exclusive or.


Latin "vel" and "aut".


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Quite the opposite, this has already been discussed above. Most West Germans are of Celtic descent, descended from Austrasia (Austria), and they were gremanized after the 12th century, probably by inquisitorial repression.
> 
> And the East Germans descend from the Avars



What's a total bullshit.



rupol2000 said:


> , they have the eastern haplogroup R1a


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> No, the Germans did not live there.



Franks lived not in France? Why this name?



rupol2000 said:


> The Romans wrote that they lived only in the lower Rhine.






rupol2000 said:


> The Germans in the real sense do not descend from the Celts,



"Helvetians" = Celts who speak German.



rupol2000 said:


> I have already written about their origin.



You write a lot of bullshit.



rupol2000 said:


> These are the inhabitants of pre-Indo-European Europe, their culture is the culture of line-tape and line-corded ceramics.
> 
> PS Perhaps the Germans lived there, but that was before the arrival of the Celts.



The Lionman is my ancestor and my avatar. He lived here in Germany at the Danube about 32 000 years ago - when also Lions lived here. Tell me which language he spoke.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Based on this contract.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I understood the leading tyrant of Kazachstan stole everything what belongs to the people of Kazachstan and since some of them grew angry about he likes to murder them and living undead Soviets help him to do so. Spooky.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Quite the opposite, this has already been discussed above. Most West Germans are of Celtic descent, descended from Austrasia (Austria),



Again: Austria is the same like Austrasia in a similar way how Austria is the same like Australia. Austrasia was the North Easter part of Frankonian empire. Frankonians = Franks = Germanics.



rupol2000 said:


> and they were gremanized after the 12th century, probably by inquisitorial repression.



I existed never anything like a German inquisition.



rupol2000 said:


> ...


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Hungarians have something to do with American cowboys. They have the same clothes and lifestyle.



Aha.




rupol2000 said:


> In addition, the American striped flag also reproduces Hungarian heraldry.
> And the American system is a copy of the Austro-Hungarian system. Free republic



Austria-Hungaria had been the k&k monarchy and not a republic. k&k monarchy means "königliche und kaiserliche Monarchie" = "kingly and imperial monarchy".


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I don't know why it happened,



Very simple: This had happened because they spoke a form of Hungarian since Hungarians are Hungarians.



rupol2000 said:


> but Hungarians are close to other Huns. the word Ukraine comes from their ethnonym - Great Ugrians (Obry, Avars). This place was known among the Scandinavians as Guniland.
> I think that the language they now speak was the language of one of the branches of the Celts, because the Celts had a runic writing. Although the Bulgars also had runes.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Indra himself was also called the Hun.
> (Vritra-Hun - who pacified the Serpent  Vritra )
> 
> The Huns are, in a general sense, cavalry warriors descended from the Aryans.



Persina cavlry warriors? Strange.



rupol2000 said:


> Including the Hungarians. But they are not the only ones. The most famous gun in Europe is Attila, a warrior from the Volga



The volga flows over the Balkan and not Rhotgh Rusia? That's new to me.



rupol2000 said:


> They included the Euthalites (Tokhar), Bulgar, Khazars, Kumans, Oirats, Sabirs and other great peoples



Great conquered people.



rupol2000 said:


> By the way, it was the Huns who threw the Germans out of the Danube back into the Baltic swamps.



What to think about to buy a new brain?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Franks lived not in France? Why this name?


Franks are Germans
name from the same place from where the Germans and Russians, from the people-enslaver


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Aha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bullshit. Austro-Hungary was the freest republic ever.
The word "monarchy" has no meaning, it only means that the head of state is called the king and nothing more.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Aha.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

United States of Greater Austria(USA)​








						United States of Greater Austria - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Again: Austria is the same like Austrasia in a similar way how Austria is the same like Australia. Austrasia was the North Easter part of Frankonian empire. Frankonians = Franks = Germanics.


This was the era of Romanesque art in Europe. Swamp peoples of the lower  Rhine were not Romanians


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> I existed never anything like a German inquisition.


You have everything ahead
Period of Inquisition rampant in Europe is roughly the  Gothic period
And Judeo-Christianity itself is widespread among the  Europe by Germans
Maybe before them there was Christianity, but it was clearly not the Christianity that the inquisitors professed


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Persina


We have already discussed this. Persians (Parsis) are Semites


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The volga flows over the Balkan and not Rhotgh Rusia? That's new to me.


Attila came from the Volga (Itil, Atil) and not from the Balkans

There was no "Russia" at that time yet, and in general Russia never owned the Volga region until the 19th century.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 8, 2022)

The name of Attila (Etla) actually means "Itilian", "Atilian" (that is, the Volgarian)


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Franks are Germans
> name from the same place from where the Germans and Russians, from the people-enslaver



?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The name of Attila (Etla) actually means "Itilian", "Atilian" (that is, the Volgarian)



I love poetics - but the art of poetics is "fitness". Attila grew not up on the Volga, the Tiber and also not on the Missippi where he had founded the air line AlItalia together with Tom Sawyer. The center of his "company" had been the Balkan balcony - specially a city in Hungaria not far from Serbia.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> We have already discussed this. Persians (Parsis) are Semites



Persians are what? Don't let this hear the Arabs.


rupol2000 said:


> You have everything ahead
> Period of Inquisition rampant in Europe is roughly the  Gothic period



The what? I will never understand what kind of fantasy book you are  reading when you say something about history. Something written about the Saturn V project of the Goths and how they colonized the Mars?



rupol2000 said:


> And Judeo-Christianity itself is widespread among the  Europe by Germans
> 
> Maybe before them there was Christianity, but it was clearly not the Christianity that the inquisitors professed



Before many Germanics became Catholics - because of the influence of the Romans and the Irish and Scots - many had been Arians - not Aryans!!! This are totally different things which have absoluttely nothing to do with each other.




rupol2000 said:


>


Very nice and very interesting picture.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


>



Men on horses = cowboys? Take a look at the Argentiniam gauchos then you will know more about how US-American cowboys really looked like before Bufallo Bill made their outfit. And Blacks had been also cowboys in the former USA.

So neither traditonal Hungarian women nor traditional Hungarian men are "like Cowboys". They have their own wonderful culture.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> United States of Greater Austria(USA)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The name of Attila (Etla) actually means "Itilian", "Atilian" (that is, the Volgarian)



The name "Atilla" means "little father" (perhaps also "little grandfather") - this seems to express his love for people and his wisdom - but it expressed also his power because the god Thor also had the nickname "Etzel".


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> I love poetics - but the art of poetics is "fitness". Attila grew not up on the Volga, the Tiber and also not on the Missippi where he had founded the air line AlItalia together with Tom Sawyer. The center of his "company" had been the Balkan balcony - specially a city in Hungaria not far from Serbia.


it does not speak of his origin


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Persians are what? Don't let this hear the Arabs.


Real Persians are Parsis. They still consider themselves Semites. According to the Bible, they are descendants of Shem.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Before many Germanics became Catholics - because of the influence of the Romans and the Irish and Scots - many had been Arians - not Aryans!!! This are totally different things which have absoluttely nothing to do with each other.


Even so, this does not negate the fact that they spread Judaeo-Christianity in Europe.

As for Arianism, perhaps there is a connection with the Aryans. Celts and Huns are Aryans. The iconography of the pre-Gothic period everywhere contains the ancient Aryan symbols - the bull and the serpent fighter.

PS I know that now they interpret Arianism as the teaching of a certain Arius, but this is doubtful.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The name "Atilla" means "little father" (perhaps also "little grandfather") - this seems to express his love for people and his wisdom - but it expressed also his power because the god Thor also had the nickname "Etzel".








Atil is one of the names of the Volga as well.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Men on horses = cowboys?


Not only. The style of clothing is the same there - wide trousers, a vest and a hat.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> And Blacks had been also cowboys in the former USA.


Hollywood works wonders.

By the way, there are still no blacks in the cowboy states.
They are mostly only in the South


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

In any case, the cowboys could not have descended from British and French colonists. This culture is not there. To form so quickly it could not. There are all the elements of the culture of the peoples of the Great Steppe including the Danube. Including the art of the rider.
Genetics also does not support the British version. Cowboys are identical to the peoples of Siberia in the Altai region. This is where the Hungarians come from.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 9, 2022)

There was nothing like this in nord-west Europe at the time of colonization. This is pure steppe-people's traditions


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Hollywood works wonders.



See: Black Cowboys Association Of Brooklyn New York



rupol2000 said:


> By the way, there are still no blacks in the cowboy states.
> They are mostly only in the South


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> it does not speak of his origin



He was born there, he grew up there and the center of his life had been there. But fortunatelly your fantasy is more on the side of Not Missed Hysteria instead of Miss Historia. Today we would call him an Hungarian - or we call the Hungarians Hungarians because he and his people had their most important center there.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Real Persians are Parsis.



The Persians have many roots.



rupol2000 said:


> They still consider themselves Semites.



The ancestors of the Farsi who lived in the province Fars in Persia (today called Iran) had been Achaemenids and Sassanids.



rupol2000 said:


> According to the Bible, they are descendants of Shem.



Good grief. According to the bible the Bavarians had been blind passengers in Noahs ark. Perhaps the ark drove with an SSM - an *S*emitic *S*chuhplattel *M*otor.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Not only. The style of clothing is the same there - wide trousers, a vest and a hat.



Beg your pardon but did you ever see in your life an earth colored cowboy dressed in the way how Buffalo Bill decided this to do and different Hungarians in their very different colorful traditional clothings? The trousers of this Hungarian riders are by the way a kind of "Pluderhosen" (German) = "Turkish trousers" (English). For US-Americans this looks more female than male. This clothing has perhaps something to do with Byzantium (East-Rome) or with other traditions. In Japan exist for example wide clothings which help against attacks with bow and arrows - a very astonishing defense weapon which indeed works.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


>



Kossacks are not Hungarians. "Kosak" is Turkish and means "free warrior".


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> There was nothing like this in nord-west Europe at the time of colonization. This is pure steppe-people's traditions



Kossacks are not Hungarians. "Kosak" is Turkish (steppe-people) and means "free warrior".


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> See: Black Cowboys Association Of Brooklyn New York


How is that supposed to prove the existence of black cowboys?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The Persians have many roots.


Like any nation. There were the Aryans - the Media and the Mittanians. But the Parsis are not Aryans.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The ancestors of the Farsi who lived in the province Fars in Persia (today called Iran) had been Achaemenids and Sassanids.


They are Persians / Parsis


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Good grief. According to the bible the Bavarians had been blind passengers in Noahs ark. Perhaps the ark drove with an SSM - an *S*emitic *S*chuhplattel *M*otor.


Never mind. They may not be Semites, but they didn't speak Aryan.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Beg your pardon but did you ever see in your life an earth colored cowboy dressed in the way how Buffalo Bill decided this to do and different Hungarians in their very different colorful traditional clothings? The trousers of this Hungarian riders are by the way a kind of "Pluderhosen" (German) = "Turkish trousers" (English). For US-Americans this looks more female than male. This clothing has perhaps something to do with Byzantium (East-Rome) or with other traditions. In Japan exist for example wide clothings which help against attacks with bow and arrows - a very astonishing defense weapon which indeed works.


Traditional cowboys wore wide trousers.

Hungarians have a cowboy style of clothing


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Kossacks are not Hungarians. "Kosak" is Turkish and means "free warrior".


these are close cultures of the steppe


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Kosak" is


Khazar. Cossacks call themselves Khazars and they lived only in the territory of the former Khazaria. They were not in Moscow


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

by the way, the guitar is also the atribut of the hussars and the Hungarians.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Like any nation.



No.



rupol2000 said:


> There were the Aryans - the Media and the Mittanians. But the Parsis are not Aryans.



I fear no one ever had been any Aryan. But if Aryans ever had really existed then they are ancestors of the Persians.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> No.


The concept of a nation automatically implies a population of different origins. So, for example, the Germanic nation consists of Germans (about 10%), and subordinate Celts and Huns


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Traditional cowboys wore wide trousers.
> 
> Hungarians have a cowboy style of clothing



What you see here are not Turkish trousers - which are functionally more a kind of "smoking" for elegant parties or meetings. What you see here is a romantic version of working cloth for hard workers. The "trousers" here are normally Jeans and a kind of leather protection and not a silk-like wide elegant fabric fluttering in the wind.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> I fear no one ever had been any Aryans. But if Aryans ever had really existed then they are ancestors of the Persians.


This has already been discussed. The Mittanians and Medes spoke Aryan languages. The denial of the Aryans is nothing more than clownery.

Persians are not Aryans, there is no reason to consider them Aryans. This is the same invention as attributing Aryanism to the Germans.

By the way, the Germans are also close to the Semites, they have a common ancestor IJ

*





						Haplogroup IJ - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> What you see here are not Turkish trousers - which are functionally more a kind of "smoking" for elegant parties or meetings. What you see here is a romantic version of working cloth. Then "trousers" here are normally Jeans and a kind of leather protection and not a silk-like wide elegant fabric fluttering in the wind.


I didn’t talk about Turkish trousers. I said about the trousers of American and Hungarian cowboys


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The concept of a nation automatically implies a population of different origins. So, for example, the Germanic nation consists of Germans (about 10%), and subordinate Celts and Huns



This wrong and/or nonsense DNA analyzes is from the year 1913? And exists the same from the Austrian-Hungarian empire of the same year 1913? Hundred yaers ago existed by the way twice as many Germans as today are existing,


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> zaangalewa
> All this confusion comes from the fact that the Germans began to call themselves Aryans. This was even before the Nazis, the anti-scientific term "Indo-Germans" was used there. In fact, the original Germans come from the Corded Ware culture and the Baltic cultures, they were never Aryans. Some modern Germans descend from the Aryans, but these are not historical Germans, but only Celts and Huns who came across the Danube.
> 
> It is from the pseudoscientific term "Indo-Germans" that the pseudoscientific term "Indo-Europeans" comes from. This is a ghost people who never existed, and all ancient Indo-European languages come only from Aryan.
> ...


*The Truth Behind the Idea of the "Dumb Blonde"*

That common-sense reading of pre-history explains why so many Nordic words only go back to an original and separate Germanic language and not to the original Aryan language.  

What happened was that weak, cowardly, and disorganized Indigenees from a separate race were conquered by a few Aryans and adopted some new words from their conquerors.  This explains why the Germanic barbarians were thousands of years behind the Greeks and Romans in civilizational development.  The Nazis were a reversion to those pre-Aryan stupid bloodthirsty ancestors.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> This wrong and/or nonsense DNA analyzes is from the year 1913? And exists the same from the Austrian-Hungarian empire of the same year 1913?


I believe this is modern analysis. In 1913, there was no DNA genealogy.

Incidentally, this is fully consistent with the historical picture that we discussed.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The Germans are trying to appropriate the history of the Sarmatians, and they tell tales about how they fought with Rome. In fact, the Rhine Germans were part of Rome, and the eastern ones lived in the forests of historical Prussia, obeyed their women, wore bast shoes and their nobility was engaged in trade.
> The heroic sagas were written by the Old Norse peoples, in the Old Norse language, close to the Celtic ones, and the Germans have nothing to do with them.


*Why Nazis Could Only Defeat European Cowards*

Here's what happened to the inferior Germans who fought the pre-decadence Romans:

*Battle of Versellae *(101 BC, Northern Italy)

ROMANS:  52,000 well-disciplined troops, led by Marius, Julius Caesar's uncle
GERMANS:  180,000 barbarians in a disorganized mob

ROMAN DEAD:  1,000
FUTURE SWASTICKERS' DEAD:  120,000, plus 60,000 surrendering and sold into slavery


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I didn’t talk about Turkish trousers. I said about the trousers of American and Hungarian cowboys



You speak nonsense. And you don't see this nonsense with your own eyes - by ignoring concrete information. Unreal situation. Let it be to use alcohol and/or drugs.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> You speak nonsense. And you don't see this nonsense with your own eyes - by ignoring concrete information. Unreal situation. Let it be to use alcohol and/or drugs


If this was the only property, it could be an coincidence. But we have a huge set of coincidences besides clothing: horse breeding, national symbols, political system (unique ONLY for the USA and Austria Hungary), common origin from the region near Altai-Chelyabinsk.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

By the way, I don’t know a single people other than Hungarians and American cowboys, whose vest is an element of traditional clothing.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> concrete information


By the way, those concepts that you manipulate are the ignorance of reality. Nobody knows who the "Türks" are, nobody knows from what people comes the language that is called Türkic and which was imposed on the Central Asians during the Turkization of 1920s, but this is clearly not the same as the Aryan Turan.
They consider Bulgarians to be Turks, but at the same time their language is Slavic lol


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Never mind. They may not be Semites, but they didn't speak Aryan.



Who for heavens sake spoke "Aryan"? The Aryan language is a hypothetic construct of some scientsts.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> these are close cultures of the steppe


That's where the Turkisgh tribes came fröm.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Khazar. Cossacks call themselves Khazars and they lived only in the territory of the former Khazaria. They were not in Moscow


?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I believe this is modern analysis. In 1913, there was no DNA genealogy.
> 
> Incidentally, this is fully consistent with the historical picture that we discussed.



Such things are normally nothing else than only stupid nonsense on a high technical level of extreme idiocy.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> And exists the same from the Austrian-Hungarian empire of the same year 1913?


Actually, Austria Hungary was officially a multinational country. At that time, no one except the Pan-Germanists considered it Germanic.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> ?


What's the question?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa Do you know the Cossack troops from the region of the southern steppe zone, in the region of historical Russia, north of the Don? There were no such troops. There was no cavalry at all.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> By the way, I don’t know a single people other than Hungarians and American cowboys,



American cowboys and Hungarian grooms aer totally different things.



rupol2000 said:


> whose vest is an element of traditional clothing.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> American cowboys and Hungarian grooms aer totally different things.


I don't think so


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


>


I said American and Hungarian cowboys


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> That's where the Turkisgh tribes came fröm.



That is no question. The problem is that you are a totally weird man. But also an extremely dangerous man who likes to wipe out the rest of all Germanics with the support of our daughter nations. I personally would prefer to die in peace and not in war.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I don't think so


You don't think at all.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I said American and Hungarian cowboys


I know.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


>



Wow. Cowboys even have stripes, just like the Cossacks.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Wow. Cowboys even have stripes, just like the Cossacks.


It never existed someone who could be called "Hungarian cowboy" in sense of "American cowboy". This are totally different cultures.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> It never existed someone who could be called "Hungarian cowboy" in sense of "American cowboy". This are totally different cultures.


of course there is a difference, but it is obvious that they are come from the same culture.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Truth Behind the Idea of the "Dumb Blonde"*
> 
> That common-sense reading of pre-history explains why so many Nordic words only go back to an original and separate Germanic language and not to the original Aryan language.



It never existed Aryans - but if so then they had been ancestors of the Persians.



The Sage of Main Street said:


> What happened was that weak, cowardly, and disorganized Indigenees from a separate race were conquered by a few Aryans and adopted some new words from their conquerors.  This explains why the Germanic barbarians were thousands of years behind the Greeks and Romans in civilizational development.  The Nazis were a reversion to those pre-Aryan stupid bloodthirsty ancestors.



The "Dumb Blondine Syndrom" - shame over the psychologist who had used this expression the first time - means that successful men like to show their great social image with a young beautiful woman (or beautiful women) on their side who have not the same intellectual capacity and/or education as this man have on their own. This women get often psychological problems. The prototype for a "dumb blondine" is Marilyn Monroe. But "dumb" had not been Norma Jeane Baker - although she also lost control over here own life. Life for beautiful women is in many ways dangerous. By the way: she never did do suicide.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 10, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> of course there is a difference, but it is obvious that they are come from the same culture.



What a bullshit.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The "Dumb Blondine Syndrom" - shame over the psychologist who had used this expression the first time - means that successful men like to show their great social image with a young beautiful woman (or beautiful women) on their side who have not the same intellectual capacity or education as this man have on their own. This women get psychological problems. The prototype for a "dumb blondine" is Marilyn Monroe. But "dumb" had not been Norma Jeane Baker - although she also lost control over here own life. Life for beautiful women is in many ways dangerous. By the way: she never did do suicide.


Beauties are rarely found among blondes; this is a false stereotype. Very often blondes have cellulite and most often bad thin skin through which capillaries shine through and on which there are a lot of freckles and acne. almost all blondes paint their face imitating brunettes.

Although I will not say that there are no beautiful ones among blondes, but this is a great rarity.

Monroe was not a beauty. Without makeup she is not-beauty


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

not a beauty at all


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

I have never slept with blondes


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

Merlin Monroe camouflaged her appearance not only with cosmetics. She hid her big ears behind her hair, opened her mouth to hide the bulldog bite and protruding lower lip, wore high heels and special clothes to hide short legs and stoop, she squinted to hide the different sized eyes. this is the standard of an ugly woman, her shortcomings can be enumerated endlessly.

America is full of real beauties, her promotion as a sex symbol is clearly political. Every second American woman is better than Monroe.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here you can see her crooked legs.
Moreover, such an outward bevel angle is the most unattractive. If the legs are bent inward, it looks better.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here you can clearly see that she has a very bad figure and a disproportionate body.






She always posed to hide these flaws. crossed her legs and so on. Professional photographers who were able to take the "necessary" angles worked with her, a whole team worked with her to make a "beauty" out of her.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

What is most surprising is that America is full of real beauties with magnificent natural conditions; in the USA, there are much more beauties than in Europe.

 American guys just got butt fucked.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

In real life, even a homeless alcoholic would not look on Monroe.

There are so many beauties in America that it can be rival with India, this is a  country of beauties with ideal forms, and they pulled this freak out as a sex symbol for America, this is fucking sacrilege.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 11, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Beauties are rarely found among blondes; this is a false stereotype. Very often blondes have cellulite ...



It's enough now. Bye, bye. Never again try to speak with me.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 11, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> It's enough now. Bye, bye. Never again try to speak with me.


I don't force you talk to me
Bye


----------

